# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Asus XDSL modems και routers >  αγορα ΑSUS modem-router

## xar1s

Kαλησπερα παιδιά. Σκεφτομαι να αγορασω αυτο εδώ: ASUS DSL-N55U

Θα ηθελα να μου πειτε τη γνωμη σας αν αξιζει να το αγορασω. :Thinking: 

Με ενδιαφέρει βασικά να κλειδωνει σχετικά ψηλά και να ειναι σταθερο(χωρις αποσυνδέσεις). Το wi-fi δεν με ενδιαφερει και τόσο.

----------


## babis3g

κλειδωνει χαμηλα αλλα απο ροουτινγ & wifi, torrents, media server εινai παρα πολυ καλα .. η ταχυτητα αλλαζει στο ασος και το φερνεις στα ισια του
Ομωs αλλα πιο φτηνα κλειδωνουν το ιδιο και απειραχτα
κατω απο 50 ευρο εγω συστηνω 3
TP-LINK TD-W8960N
netgear dgn2200v3
billion 7700n
με γραμμη του οτε ειναι απο τα καλυτερα και μπορεις να πειραξεις την ταχυτητα και στα 3 (μεσω τελνετ)

----------


## andresalonika

Υπαρχει καπου οδηγος για αλλαγη snr στο asus?

----------


## babis3g

> Υπαρχει καπου οδηγος για αλλαγη snr στο asus?


Απλα πας στο μενου advanced settings>administration>dsl settings και το αλλαζεις απο το stability adjustment (πανευκολο)
Εδω βρηκα μια φωτο απο ιταλους γιατι δεν εχω τη φωτο στο pc που ειμαι τωρα
http://www.techarena.it/forum/attach...sl-n55u-1r.png
στο τελευταιο λογισμικο εχουν βαλει και κατι αναλογο σαν το DMT tool ενσωματομενο για να φαινεται η σταθεροτητα γραμμης
http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/...ps63091139.png
και εχουν και live monitor
http://www.thinkbroadband.com/images...ic-monitor.jpg

(κανε refresh στη σελιδα που θα εμαφανιστουν οι φωτο - αν δεν φαινονται)

και wifi πολυ καλο με 2 μπαντες να δουλευουν ταυτοχρονα
Δεν λεω να σε επιρεασω η καποιον αλλον ... αλλα μερικες φορες μου κακοφαινεται που δεν το εχω επανω γιατι το μονο ελατωμα κλειδωνει πιο κατω απο ολα χανω 1-2 μβ αλλα οπως ανεφερα τσιμαρεται και ερχεται στην ιδια ταχυτητα που εχει ενα αλλο μοντεμ με συμβατο dslam ... αυτο βεβαια στην γραμμη ΟΤΕ ... σε αλλους παροχους ισως να ειναι διαφορετiκα ... αλλα & Αγγλια που το δουλεyα με Talk Talk ( infineon) εχανε παλι 1-2 μβ ... αν καποιον δεν τον ενδιαφερει η ταχυτητα ειναι πολυ δυνατο σε μνημη απο wifi νομιζω στα 128mb και δεν πρεπει να κολλαει με τορεντς (δεν ασχολουμε με βαρια download) & του εχουν προσθεσει αλλα πολλα οπως
media server http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGk69rXzhoQ
icloud http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGg03SzYS3c

Και Ναι κανω λιγο διαφημηση και συγνωμη αλλα πραγματικα εχουν κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια ... βεβαια εχει λιγα bugs αλλα στο forum τους βοηθουν πως να γινουν install η πχ στα τορεντ το usb ποτε δεν παει idle (κατι τετοιες μικρολεπτομεριες)

Οποιος ομως ενδιαφερεται μελλοντικα & για VDSL εχουν βγαλει και το DSL Ν66U αλλα επειδη ειναι καινουριο εχει ακομη τα βασικα επανω του ... αλλα πιστευω σιγα σιγα θα το κανουν οπως το Ν55U
https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN66U/

----------


## andresalonika

Πολύ ωραία μπάμπη σ ευχαριστω πολύ!! το περιμένω αύριο να έρθει!  :Smile:  Για να δούμε..

----------


## babis3g

> Πολύ ωραία μπάμπη σ ευχαριστω πολύ!! το περιμένω αύριο να έρθει!  Για να δούμε..


ααα ωραια ... καλοριζικο  :One thumb up:  ... αν δεν εχει περασμενο το τελευταιο λογισμικο θα το βρεις εδω
http://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN55U_Annex_A/#support
3.0.0.4.374_159(Annex A) στο drivers & tools (Υποψην το λινκ που σου εδωσα ειναι για αννεχ Α, μην γινει μπερδεμα)
Αν το εχει ηδη μεσα καλως ... αν οχι και κανεις αναβαθμηση (για τα εξτρα εργαλεια που προσθεσαν στις φωτο επανω) περνα το ιδιο λογισμικο 2 φορες και μετα θελει οποσδηποτε master reset για να καθαρισει απο προηγουμενα bugs/conflicts

Αν χρειαστεις βοηθεια απο πλευρας μοντεμ η wifi μπορω να πω κατι αλλα apo media, icloud, usb δεν ασχοληθηκα
μπαινεις στο λινκ και ξεκινας να διαβαζεις η ανοιγεις θεμα
http://vip.asus.com/forum/topic.aspx...Language=en-us

Κανε και ενα register online να παρεις και εγγυηση μια τριετια

----------


## andresalonika

Λοιπον το εβαλα εκανα το update μεσα απο το UI ολα καλα στην αρχη κλειδωσε σε annex M και το αλλαξα χειροκινητα σε annex A και adsl2+. κλειδωσε στα 9.1mbit οσο και το ΖΤΕ !! (NAAAII :-) ) Λεω να μη το κανω reset ακομα θελω να δω πως θα παει. Εχω απορια ομως με το wifi. Και τα δυο SSID 2.4 και 5ghz έχουν το ιδιο ονομα ASUS με αποτελεσμα να βλεπω μονο ενα SSID οταν κανω scan. Πως ειναι το κανονικο; Να βλεπω δυο SSID ή ένα το οποιο εναλλάσσεται απο 2.4 σε 5ghz ? Διοτι στο κουτι λεει concurrent dual band 2.4 and 5ghz operation of up to a combined 600mbps και μ'εχει βαλει σε σκεψεις ???

edit: Αλλαξα name στο 5ghz και τωρα τα βλέπω και τα δυο οταν κανω scan.. Οπότε όταν θέλω heavy tasks παω απο 2.4 σε 5ghz ε; Επισης στη κρεβατοκαμαρα εχω μια με δυο μπαρες σημα στα 5ghz ενω στα 2,4 εχω φουλ

----------


## babis3g

αργησα λιγο να σου γρΑψω γιατι εκανα update ενα laptop απο w8 σε W8.1 ... απο σημερα ειναι επισημα διαθεσιμο απο to windows store

1-
εγω συστηνω 2 φορες περασμα το ιδιο λογισμικο και master reset ... για conflict και να δουλευει καλυτερα ... εχω δει πολλες περιπτωσεις στα φορθμ του ασος ... επρεπε να το κανεις απο την αρχη και τερμα ... αυτο συνηστατε και απο το ασος εκει που κατεβασες το λογισμικο το γραφει πανω ψηλα ... αλλα οτι νομιζεις

2-
Για ενημερωση ολων το chipset ειναι Ralink(Trend) και αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι το ιδιο με το ZTE w300 οποτε αν για την γραμμη σου συνχρονιζει ψηλοτερα απο τα αλλα μοντεμ που εχεις εισαι οκ (μην ξεχνας οτι μπορει να ανεβασεις την ταχυτητα κι αλλο λιγο)  ... και με βαρβατο wifi, πιστευω να εκανες πετυχημενη αγορα ... τωρα μενει να δεις αν ειναι σταθερο τις επομενες μερες αν το εχεις συνεχεια αναμενο ... εκει ισως ισως παιξει ρολο το mater reset που σου ειπα

3-
αν σου ζεσταινει λιγο παραπανω ειναι το φυσικο του ... μην ανησυχης πολυ τωρα το χειμωνα ... το καλοκαιρι ριχνε του καμια ματια

4-
οι 2 μπαντες απο το wifi θα φανουν μονο απο pc/laptop/κινητο που εχει 5G ... μερικες συσκευες εχουν απανεργοποιμενο το 5 G ... κοιτα μηπως χρειζονται ανοιγμα απο την καρτα τους
Σε εμενα φαινοντααν και οι 2 απο εργοστασιο χωρις να αλλαξω κατι ... αλλα στο τελευταιο λογισμικο μπορει να εχεις δικιο γιατι οταν το αναβαθμησα το εβγαλα απο πανω αμεσως γιατι πηρα ενα billion 7800 & ενα 2200v3 και δεν θυμαμε γιατι με το τελευταιο λογισμικο προσθεσαν ρυθμισεις στο wifi & μπορει να το αλλαξαν

5-
Τα 900 μβ που λεει ειναι 300 απο το 2.4G & 300 απο το 5G ... ετσι τα μετρανε σχεδον ολες οι εταιριες
Ομως στη 2.4 μπαντα την εχουν αναβαθμηση σε 450μβ οποτε περνουμε κατι παραπανω  :One thumb up:  up to 750 mb  :Razz: 
Βαλε το inSSIDer να σου δειξει οτι το 2.4 δουλευει στα 450  :Smile: 

6-
Το 5G ειναι για heavy οπως λες ναι αλλα ... οταν εισαι μακρια απο το μοντεμ πεφτει η ταχυτητα πιο ευκολα γιατι ειναι πιο ψηλη μπαντα ... επισης δνε παει τοσο μακρια οσο η 2.4 ..... ομως εχει το καλο οτι δεν πολυ-χρησιμοποιειτε οποτε δεν πεφτουν αλλοι επανω και δινει καθαρο σημα

Οταν ειχα καλωδιακη Αγγλια 100mb ταχυτητα και εκανα τεστ στα 2 μετρα μακρια στην 2.4G επερνα 80μβ και στην 5G 100μβ ... αν πηγαινα στα 5 μετρα η 5G μπαντα μου επεφτε στα 70-80μβ η ταχυτητα

καλοριζικο, με-γεια και επλιζω να βγει τελειο για την γραμμη σου ... επ' ευκαιριας το wifi πρεπει να φυσαει .... πως ειναι σε σενα??? ...οταν δοκιμασ α το τελευταιο λογισμικο μου εκανε διακοπες καθε μιση ωρα περιπου και ηταν λιγο πιο χαμηλο σε αποδοση απο τα προηγουμενα

----------


## andresalonika

Μετα απο κανα 2ωρο επεσε η συνδεση..Μετα μου αργησε να κλειδωσει σε adsl2+ ..Κλειδώνει εύκολα σε annex M. Τώρα πάλι αποσύνδεση! Θα περάσω το λογισμικό 2 φορές και μετα master reset οπως ειπες! Φαίνεται πολυ ποιοτικο modem. Θα επανέλθω

----------


## babis3g

> Μετα απο κανα 2ωρο επεσε η συνδεση..Μετα μου αργησε να κλειδωσει σε adsl2+ ..Κλειδώνει εύκολα σε annex M. Τώρα πάλι αποσύνδεση! Θα περάσω το λογισμικό 2 φορές και μετα master reset οπως ειπες! Φαίνεται πολυ ποιοτικο modem. Θα επανέλθω


1-
εχω κανει edit το παραπανω post μου ... ξαναδιαβασε το ... ευχαριστω

2-
κανε 2 φορες να αλλαξουν τα τελευταια adsl & wifi drivers και μετα μαστερ ρισετ

3-
αν σου κανει ακομα διακοπες δες πια ρυθμιση κανει πχ δοκιμασε και adsl 2 (οχι plus +) ... αλλαζει η συχνοτητα και κανει διαφορα καμια φορα ... επισης αν δεν γινει τιποτα με annex m, adsl 2, adsl 2+ .... πηγαινε στο advanced > dsl settings > & ρυθμισε το stability adjustment sto -2 (μειον) ... θα χασει λιγο ταχυτητα αλλα θα σταθεροποιησει λιγο την γραμμη ... αν παλι κανει διακοπες παρτο στο -3 κλπ
μην το τσιμαρεις απο την αρχη για μεγαλη ταχυτητα ...δωσε του λιγο χρονο 1-3 μερες να συνηθησει με την γραμμη ...ξεκινα απο disable (0) & μετα με μειον (-) να δεις πως παει με το stability adjustment

----------


## andresalonika

Περασα 2 φορες το τελευταιο firmware. Εκανα reset απο το κουμπι πισω. Κλειδωσε σε annex M. To αλλαξα σε annex A και με το που κλειδωσε επεσε σε 3 λεπτα. Ξαναέκανα factory default απο το UI, ξαναέβαλα adsl2+ annex a, κλειδωσε στα 8.9 κι εχει μεινει εκει χωρις disconnect. Δεν το εκλεισα καθολου το μοντεμ. Μηπως χρειαζοταν να το κλεισω; Όντως είναι αρκετα ζεστο. Μακαρι να μου δωσει καλο uptime ή να μη ξαναπέσει ποτέ χεχεχε Θα επανελθω για οτι νεότερο. Παντως φοβερο modem φαίνεται τουμπανο και εμφανισιακά τέλειο. Μέχρι και στο power supply έχει μπλε φωτάκι  :Smile: 

To wifi του πολυ καλο δεν παρατηρησα disconnect η κατι αλλο

----------


## babis3g

για το reboot μπορει να ηθελε επανακινηση να ξεκοληση ... τa λογισμικα του γενικα ειναι λιγο bugie ... εγω εβαλα επανω ενα αγγλικο huawei hg612 & καθε 1-10 λεπτα εκανε διακοπες ... ομως μετα απο μιση μερα εστρωσε και δεν ξαναεκανε προβλημα με συνδεση βγηκε πολυ καλυτερο απο κατι αλλα ...οποτε αστο λιγες μερες να δουλεψει με την γραμμη ... αν σου κανει διακοπες στο ενδιαμεσο ειπαμε βαλε -2 το stability adjustment ...

----------


## andresalonika

Ωραια!! Μακαρι να στρωσει και οταν ξυπνησω να μη δω οτι επεσε  :Smile:  Ξερεις δεν θελω καθολου να μειωσω τη ταχυτητα της γραμμης γιατι θα ξενερωσω  :Smile:  Εχω φαει κολλημα θελω το μαξ με τερμα σταθεροτητα  :Smile:

----------


## babis3g

> Ωραια!! Μακαρι να στρωσει και οταν ξυπνησω να μη δω οτι επεσε  Ξερεις δεν θελω καθολου να μειωσω τη ταχυτητα της γραμμης γιατι θα ξενερωσω  Εχω φαει κολλημα θελω το μαξ με τερμα σταθεροτητα


μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα ... τα λεμε αυριο ... αλλα αν κανει διακοπες βαλε και adsl 2 (oxi plus +) να δεισ πως παει

----------


## andresalonika

Οκ να σαι καλα φιλε μου καλο βραδυ

- - - Updated - - -

Στις 8 το πρωι που σηκωθηκα ειχε πεσει και μετα κλειδωσε σε χαμηλη ταχυτητα 6.7mbit. Το εβαλα adsl2 και κλειδωσε στα 6.9 μετα απο λιγο επεσε και το ξαναεβαλα adsl2+ και ειμαι παλι στα 6.7 Δε ξερω μηπως δεν εκανα κατι καλα με το firmware? Το περασα δυο φορες και εκανα και δυο reset. Για να δουμε..

- - - Updated - - -

Τωρα ειμαι στα 8.5mbit με adsl2+ annex a και 50 λεπτα uptime. Αν δεν κρατησει θα κανω κι αλλο reset..τι να πω

----------


## babis3g

με το firmware τωρα εισαι οκ ... δεν νομιζω να βοηθησει αλλο το master reset .... αν ημουν εγω θα δοκιμαζα την εξης σειρα
adsl 2 (oxi plus) ... 
αν πεσει ... δοκιμη σε G.DMT εκει θα κλειδωσει μεχρι 8 αλλα δεν πρεπει να πεσει ...

αν πεσει και στο G.DMT βαλε πισω adsl & αρχισε το stability adjustment sto -2, -3, -4, -5 ... δυστυχως θα χασεις ταχυτητα για να σταθεροποιηθει το μοντεμ με την γραμμη

αλλιως αν δεν θελεις να χασεις ταχυτητα γυρνα το πισω αν γινεται

Σε εμενα δεν εκανε προβλημα με συνδεση αλλα κλειδωνει λιγο πιο χαμηλα

----------


## andresalonika

Ειμαι 2 ωρες ++ και εχει μεινει στα 8.6mbit. Φευγω δουλεια θα το δω στις 20:30

----------


## babis3g

> Ειμαι 2 ωρες ++ και εχει μεινει στα 8.6mbit. Φευγω δουλεια θα το δω στις 20:30


καλη δουλεια το βραδυ θα φανει .. ελπιζω να σταθεροποιηθει  :Wink:

----------


## andresalonika

> καλη δουλεια το βραδυ θα φανει .. ελπιζω να σταθεροποιηθει


ερώτηση: Σε τι annex να το χω; annex A η annex M ? σε Α εχω καλυτερο down ενω σε M καλυτερο up. Είναι πιο σταθερό ομως το ένα απ το αλλο;

----------


## babis3g

αστο οπου δεν σου κανει διακοπες οπου ειναι πιο σταθερο ισως εξαρτατε την γραμμη σου
το αννεχ Μ εδω http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ITU_G.992.5_Annex_M δεν νομιζω να το παρεχει ο οτε απλος το μοντεμ προσπαθει να κλειδωσει παραπανω αλλα αλλα ο οτε δεν δινει

----------


## andresalonika

Γύρισα λοιπον είμαστε στις 9 ώρες και 35 λεπτα uptime στην ιδια ταχυτητα με adsl2+ annex A. Μακαρι να μεινει ετσι και αύριο!! Βλεπουμε..   :Smile:  
(συγγνώμη στα παιδια που βλεπουν το thread και με βλεπουν να σπαμαρω) :P

----------


## diomedis

Τό εχω παραγγείλει και εγώ (Annex B) αλλά με τισ αποσυνδέσεις που διαβαζω εχω αρχίσει κ προβληματίζομαι. Από Δευτέρα θα σας πω κ εγώ εντυπώσεις!

----------


## babis3g

> Τό εχω παραγγείλει και εγώ (Annex B) αλλά με τισ αποσυνδέσεις που διαβαζω εχω αρχίσει κ προβληματίζομαι. Από Δευτέρα θα σας πω κ εγώ εντυπώσεις!


Για αναβαθμηση αν χρειαστει εδω για αννεχ Β
http://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN55U_Annex_B/#support
2 φορες περασμα και μετα master reset για να περασουν τα κανουρια drivers αν δεν εχει το τελευταιο λογισμικο 3.0.0.4.374_159_Β
μην ανησυχης για την ωρα απο θεμα γραμμης πιστευω σε 2-3 μερες στο εσχατο θα στρωσει σιγα σιγα με την γραμμη αλλα υπαρχει και το stability adjustment που βοηθαει
Εγω δεν εχω αποσυνδεσεις αλλα δεν το εχω επανω γιατι βρηκα σε ευκαιρια 2 αλλα και τα δοκιμαζω

----------


## andresalonika

17 ωρες up.. θελω να πιστευω οτι παμε καλα και ισως να ηθελε λιγο στρωσιμο το μοντεμ

----------


## diomedis

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις οδηγίες. Θα τις ακολουθησω κατά γράμμα!!

----------


## andresalonika

Μετά από 1 ημέρα και αρκετές ώρες έπεσε  :Smile:  Όμως τωρα κλειδωσε στα 8.7mbit. Δεν μ'ενοχλει όμως..Θα δείξει στη πορεια. Έβαλα ενα τορρεντ με λιγους σχετικα seeders και maxαρησε στο λεπτο! Φοβερο! Τουμπανο

----------


## babis3g

> Μετά από 1 ημέρα και αρκετές ώρες έπεσε  Όμως τωρα κλειδωσε στα 8.7mbit. Δεν μ'ενοχλει όμως..Θα δείξει στη πορεια. Έβαλα ενα τορρεντ με λιγους σχετικα seeders και maxαρησε στο λεπτο! Φοβερο! Τουμπανο


Ναι απο μνημη ειναι καλο ... Βαλε το στο stability adjustment -2 & δεν θα εχεις προβλημα ... μπορει να φταιει και η γραμμη σου αν δεν απατωμαι ολα τα μοντεμ σου ριχνουν την γραμμη ... δηλωσες βλαβη?

----------


## andresalonika

Μεχρι στιγμης το πιο rock solid ηταν το zte H108ns με 5 μερες ωσπου φριζαρε. Ειχα μεγαλη ιστορια με το θεμα της βλαβης στο παρελθον. Ειχα δηλωσει ποσες φορες, μεχρι και κατω απ το σπιτι μου ηρθαν για δουν το κουτι αλλα δεν ειδαν κατι μου ειχαν πει. Οριστε κι ενα screenshot απ το asus

Και ολες οι τηλεφωνικες γραμμες/πριζες ειναι καινουργιες λογω προσφατης ολικης ανακαινησης του σπιτιου με φιλτρο στο ασυρματο και στο σταθερο τηλ. και σπλιτερ στο ασους μονο του

----------


## vasgalanis

Ti εμβέλεια wi fi έχει? Μήπως ξέρετε αν το TP LINK 8980 έχει μεγαλύτερη? Παρακαλώ να μην αρχίσουμε τα γνωστά.....τοίχοι,πλάκες,καθρέπτες κλπ κλπ. Με ενδιαφέρει η εμβέλεια σήματος χωρίς repeater ή αν χρειαστεί να πάρω έξτρα κεραία, υπάρχει?  Πάροχος η Forthnet σε PSTN . Α και ένα τελευταίο, πωλείται στην Ελλάδα και πού/πόσο? ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.

----------


## babis3g

εαν δεν δωσει ο καθενας την διαμορφωση του χωρου του που παιζει μεγαλο ρολο δεν θα καταλαβει ευκολα καποιος ... γιατι εδω στο χωριο που οι τοιχοι ειναι απο πετρα σχεδον δεν παει σκαγιο αλλα αφου θελεις ετσι απλα σε εμενα πηγαινε στα 60 μετρα ευθεια (Αγγλια) χωρις εμποδια αλλα στο τελευταιο λογισμικο τους μου εκανε διακοπες το wifi

Στο φορουμ τους ειδα πριν καιρο οτι καποιος εβαλε μεγαλη κεραια εξωτερικα και πηγαινε πανω απο 100μ

Ειναι 600μβ (300 το 2,4G & 300 to 5G) & στο τελευταιο λογισμικο το 2,4G εχει αναβαθμιστει σε 450μβ ... 

Eχει 3 κεραιες στα 2-3db η καθε μια ... ειναι βιδωτες και το ασους εχει δικη του γκαμα με ακομα πιο δυνατες κεραιες αλλα παιρνει και αλλες μαρκες εφοσον ταιριαζουν στη υποδοχη

Για το TP Link δεν ξερω γιατι δεν το εχω

ισως τα reviews των πελατων σε βοηθησουν
http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-revi...DateDescending
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Asus-DSL-N55...owViewpoints=1

----------


## diomedis

Μόλις το εγκατέστησα κ όλα πανε μια χαρά μέχρι στιγμής. πρέπει όμως να κάνω firmware upgrade στην τελευταία έκδοση. Αφού κάνω τα 2 περάσματα του τελικού firmware πώς κάνω master reset? απλά πατάω το reset button κάποια δευτερόλεπτα ή χρειάζεται κάποιον αλλο συνδιασμό πλήκττρων?

- - - Updated - - -

ωπ το βρηκα  After upgrading to 3.0.0.4.374_159, please press the hardware reset button of DSL-N55U over 8 seconds to reset the modem router.

----------


## jogatore

Σημερα εγινα κατοχος και εγω του asus (μεταχειρισμενο...που ευρα για καινουριο) θαθελα μια βοηθεια για σεταρισμα, δεν κατεχω και πολλα , οποιος μπορει σς βοηθησει.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## babis3g

> Σημερα εγινα κατοχος και εγω του asus (μεταχειρισμενο...που ευρα για καινουριο) θαθελα μια βοηθεια για σεταρισμα, δεν κατεχω και πολλα , οποιος μπορει σς βοηθησει.
> Ευχαριστω


Για να βαλεις παραμετρους απο τον παροχο και να συνδεθεις (VPI/VCI,PPPoE κλπ) πας στο advanced settings>wan>internet connection και κανεις edit το υπαρχον προφιλ η κανεις add καινουριο

Για να σου δωσει λιγο παραπανω ταχυτητα πας στο advanced settings>administration>dsl>stability adjustment  & βαζεις το snr στο συν (+) 1, +2 +3 κλπ αναλογα οπου δεν σου κανει διακοπες ... μην ξεχασεις να πατησεις save κατω χαμηλα ... μετα απο καθε επανακινηση το ασος δεν θελει ξανα αλλαγη, μενει στην μνημη
δες και εδω
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...51#post5216451

----------


## andresalonika

Μπαμπη τα stats της γραμμης μου πως τα βλεπεις;;

----------


## babis3g

> Μπαμπη τα stats της γραμμης μου πως τα βλεπεις;;


Εχει λιγα errors αλλα τα βλεπω οκ ... ολα σχεδον δειχνουν errors .. αν δεν εχεις καθυστερηση σε γεμισμα σελιδων κλπ μην ανυσηχεις

το snr 8,7 φαινεται ΟΚ απο τα 9 που συνηθως δεινει ο ΟΤΕ

το upstream/upload κλειδωνει χαμηλα 0,871mb ... πρεπει στο speedtest να σου δεινει 0.6-0,7 upload
Eπισης στο Line Attenuation Down δειχνει 35.9 (ειναι μοναδα μετρησεις αποστασης γραμμης) ... δηλαδη εισαι περιπου γυρω στα 2.600 μετρα μακρια απο το κομβο και επρεπε να εχεις ταχυτητες απο 10.000 -13.000 kbps (10-13mb) ...
Aν ομως ειναι σταθερη η γραμμη μην σκοτιζεσε 

Δεν το λεω να σε πειραξω αλλα επειδη τυχανει να εχω το ιδιο Line Attenuator Down σαν εσενα (35) ... δηλαδη ιδια αποσταση εχω παραγγειλει μοντεμ με αναλογα τσιπακια του τοπικου κομβου OTE και κλειδωνω σχεδον στα ορια 12-13μβ με SNR 9 που δεινει ο ΟΤΕ και παραπανω αν τα πειραξω

Εδω ενα με ZyXEL (Broadcom) δωνει λιγο πιο πανω απο 13μβ και στα speed (εριξα το SNR sto 6) & στο speed test 12 (τελος ποστ το φωτο)
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...12-B10A-Review

Επισης τωρα εχω πανω ενα Billion 7800 & κλειδωνει το ιδιο πανω απο 13μβ με SNR 6 (γυρω στα 12 με SNR 9)


Οπως ειπα εδωσα τα στστιστικα μου γιατι τυχανει ιδια αποσταση γραμμης ...  αν δεν εχεις αποσυνδεσεις, καθυστερηση σε γεμισμα σελιδων, διακοπες απο download κλπ μην ανυσηχεις ... το ασοσ οπως ειπα και πιο πανω κλειδωνει σε εμενα χαμηλωτερα (γυρω στα 9,5 σαν εσενα) αλλα αν σεταριστει το stability adjustment στο +4,5 παει στα 12μβ και ερχεται περιπου στα ισια του  :Wink:

----------


## xar1s

εγω παιδια με το asus δεν εμεινα ευχαριστημενος τελικα, εκανε διακοπες οταν του ανεβασα ταχυτητα διοτι συγχρονιζε χαμηλα, στις 2 μερες το εστειλα για αλλαγη και πειρα dgnd3700v2 εριξα το snr στα 0,7db και μιλαμε τωρα 3 μερες που το εχω δεν εχει πεσει ουτε μια φορα, κλειδωνει στο μαχ της γραμμης μου και κατεβαζω με 1,5 -1,6mbps

----------


## andresalonika

10 με 13mbit ?? Oo θα τους ζητησω να μ ανεβασουν προφιλ. Τωρα που το λες οταν πρωτο εβαλα ote connx με το bautec επιανα 12mbit ομως επεφτε σα τρελο..και με παλια πριζα κ μεγαλο καλωδιο και πριν ανακαινησω το σπιτι. τους ειχα δηλωσει βλαβη και με κατεβασανε προφιλ. Ομως τελευταια που ξαναμιλησα μαζι τους μου ειπαν οτι δεν μπορω να πιασω παραπανω ταχυτητα και οτι το μαξ μου ειναι στα 8mbit. Το snr μου στο ασους αλλαζει συνεχεια συνηθως εχω 10 με τα αλλα μοντεμς. Απο καθυστερησεις ειμαι οκ καλα ανοιγουν οι σελιδες και δεν εχω κενα στα downloads.

----------


## babis3g

> 10 με 13mbit ?? Oo θα τους ζητησω να μ ανεβασουν προφιλ. Τωρα που το λες οταν πρωτο εβαλα ote connx με το bautec επιανα 12mbit ομως επεφτε σα τρελο..και με παλια πριζα κ μεγαλο καλωδιο και πριν ανακαινησω το σπιτι. τους ειχα δηλωσει βλαβη και με κατεβασανε προφιλ. Ομως τελευταια που ξαναμιλησα μαζι τους μου ειπαν οτι δεν μπορω να πιασω παραπανω ταχυτητα και οτι το μαξ μου ειναι στα 8mbit. Το snr μου στο ασους αλλαζει συνεχεια συνηθως εχω 10 με τα αλλα μοντεμς. Απο καθυστερησεις ειμαι οκ καλα ανοιγουν οι σελιδες και δεν εχω κενα στα downloads.


ναι εγω το βρισκω απο εδω http://www.kitz.co.uk/adsl/max_speed_calc.php
αλλα υπαρχουν και αλλα τοολς ... βαλε το line down attenuator και θα δειξει αποσταση και αναμενωμενη ταχυτητα

αρα μαλλον κατι εκανε ο οτε ... προφανως να σου ανεβασε το SNR για πιο σταθερη γραμμη ... επισης αφου παιζει το SNR απο μονο του ειναι δειγμα οτι η γραμμη η εχει προβλημα η ειναι ασταθης οποτε αν πεσει το SNR πεφτει και η συνδεση σνα τρελη ... αν κανει το ιδιο στους γειτονες (αποσυνδεσεις) προφανως να φταιει η γραμμη του οτε ... αν οχι κατι στο σπιτι και θα θελεις ηλεκτρολογο

Για να δεις το πραγματικο SNR που εχει καποιον ο παροχος (εφοσον το μοντεμ δεν εχει σεταριστει) ... μολις γινει επανακινηση κοιταμε το SNR αμεσως ... αυτη τη τιμη που θα δειξει μετα απο επανκινηση (ασεταριστο) ειναι και αυτο που εχει βαλει ο παροχος με οποια εταιρεια εχει επιλεξει ο καθενας

----------


## andresalonika

Με το zte ομως ειναι βραχος η γραμμη και κλειδωνει στο πιο μαξ π εχω δει 9.3mbit με snr 9.7-9.8. Αρα δεν εχω να χασω τπτ να τους πω να μ ανεβασουν προφιλ και να δω πως θα παει απο αποσυνδεσεις με τα μοντεμ π εχω. Αλλα θα μου δωσουν ακυρο σιγα μη μ ανεβασουν θα μου πουνε οτι δεν παει αλλο.. Στους γειτονες δεν ξερω τι παιζει.

----------


## babis3g

*@ xar1s's* 


ναι πραγματι κλειδωνει πιο λιγο αλλα αυτο εξαρταται τι ζηταει ο καθενας ... υπαρχουν αλλοι που δεν τους ενδιαφερει ενα μικρο χασιμο ταχυτητας ... αλλα στο συγκεκριμενο με media share,icloud, 2 usb, 2 μπαντες wifi (2,4 & 5G) ταυτοχρονα και με πολυ καλη ασυρματη εμβελεια & δυνατοτητα αλλαγης κεραιας με πιο ενυσχημενη, μετατροπη σε ρουτερ μονο δυνοντας την δυνατοτητα να συνδεθει  πχ το μοντεμ του παροχου αν το build in modem δεν ειναι καλο (χρειαζεται το beta ...158 λογισμικο να εμφανιστει η παρακατω σελιδα)
http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/...g/dualwan3.png

... δεν θα βρεθει ευκολα ...

- - - Updated - - -




> Με το zte ομως ειναι βραχος η γραμμη και κλειδωνει στο πιο μαξ π εχω δει 9.3mbit με snr 9.7-9.8. Αρα δεν εχω να χασω τπτ να τους πω να μ ανεβασουν προφιλ και να δω πως θα παει απο αποσυνδεσεις με τα μοντεμ π εχω. Αλλα θα μου δωσουν ακυρο σιγα μη μ ανεβασουν θα μου πουνε οτι δεν παει αλλο.. Στους γειτονες δεν ξερω τι παιζει.


κανε μια δοκιμη παλι με τον οτε ... αν τα αλλα μοντεμ σου πανε πιο καλα ... εχε υποψην οπως ανεφερα πιο πανω οτι μπορει να χρησιμοποιησεις το ασος σαν ρουτερ μονο& το κοσταρεις πισω απο το ΖΤΕ

παιρνεις το beta dual wan απο εδω (2 φορες περασμα το λογισμικο και μετα μαστερ ρεσετ)
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us

με το beta ενα απο τα Lan ports μετατρεπετε σε incoming wan εφοσον ρυθμισεις την παραπανω σελιδα που θα εμφανιστει ... συνδεεις καλωδιο απο την πριζα τηλεφωνου στο ΖΤΕ ...απο το lan port του ΖΤΕ καλωδιο σε ενα απο τα Lan του ασος ... βαζεις το ΖΤΕ στο bridge mode και το ασος στο PPPoE μαζι με τισ παραμετρους, user name/password του οτε και ετσι εχεις μια πιο καλη συνδεση αλλα και πιο καλο WIFI και επιλογες σε routing settings

----------


## andresalonika

Οκ θα δω τι θα γινει με τον οτε πρωτα και θα επανελθω.. εχω βαλει +5db στο ασους και κλειδωσα στα 9.9mbit με snr 9 Χιλια ευχαριστω!!

----------


## xar1s

babi προσωπικη μου αποψη επειδη τα δοκιμασα και τα 2 εκτος του wifi το asus δεν πιανει "μια" μπροστα στο dgnd3700, απλα το asus ειναι λιγο καλυτερο στο wifi αλλα τι να το κανω αν κανει διακοπες...το netgear σκυλι δεν πεφτει με τιποτα και σταθερη ταχυτητα δεν εχει πεσει καθολου και επισης και το wifi του καλυπτει σε σπιτι 112τμ που ειμαι πιανει παντου αρκετα καλα

και επισης media share, 2 usb, 2 μπαντες wifi (2,4 & 5G) εχει και το dgnd, με λιγα ευρο παραπανω οποιος το παρει πιστευω θα μεινει εκπληκτος οπως εμεινα και εγω, πραγματικα δεν πιστευα ποσο καλο ειναι...

επισης ρυθμιζεις ποσο θα δεινεις στον καθενα που περνει ασυρματα μην σου τραβανε μεγαλη ταχυτητα εχει πολλες επιλογες...

----------


## babis3g

> babi προσωπικη μου αποψη επειδη τα δοκιμασα και τα 2 εκτος του wifi το asus δεν πιανει "μια" μπροστα στο dgnd3700, απλα το asus ειναι λιγο καλυτερο στο wifi αλλα τι να το κανω αν κανει διακοπες...το netgear σκυλι δεν πεφτει με τιποτα και σταθερη ταχυτητα δεν εχει πεσει καθολου και επισης και το wifi του καλυπτει σε σπιτι 112τμ που ειμαι πιανει παντου αρκετα καλα
> 
> και επισης media share, 2 usb, 2 μπαντες wifi (2,4 & 5G) εχει και το dgnd, με λιγα ευρο παραπανω οποιος το παρει πιστευω θα μεινει εκπληκτος οπως εμεινα και εγω, πραγματικα δεν πιστευα ποσο καλο ειναι...


 εγω δεν χρησιμοποιω τα torrents,media servers icloud κπλ και το εχω στην ακρη  :Respekt:  λογω κλειδωματος ... οχι που ειναι αχρηστο τελειως ... οπως ειπα ειναι γουστα η αναλογως την αναγκη κεθενος ... αλλα αν χρειαστει θα το χρησιμοποιησω με beta μονο για μελλοντικο ρουτινγ/wifi με καποιο αλλο μπροστα του

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπον οσοι εχετε κρατησει τα ασος σας & δεν εχουν παει για πουλημα ...  :Sorry:  ... *Υπαρχει αναβαθμηση λογισμικου 3.0.0.4.374_1380 (Annex A)* ... προς στιγμην για Αννεξ Α & συντομα για Αννεξ Β
(2 φορες περασμα το ιδιο λογισμικο και μετα γενικο reset πατοντας το κουμπακι για 10 δευτερα)

Μερικες καινουριες ρυθμισεις¨
-Προσθεση του Bitswap (ειμαι σιγουρος θα βοηθησει οσους εχουν αποσυνδεσεις να μειωθουν)
-Προσθεση του Dual wan ... ενα απο τα πλεονεκτηματα χρησιμοποιειται το ασος σαν ρουτερ μονο οπως τα RT56U & RT66U ... μετατρεποντας ενα απο τα Lan ports  σε εισερχομενο wan για να βαζετε αλλο μοντεμ πχ του παροχου να κανει μονο την συνδεση
-το stability adjustment (οπως το ονομαζουν οι του ασος) δηλαδη ρυθμιση για το SNR εχει παραπανω values ... πριν ηταν μεχρι -5 ... τωρα μεχρι -10

Το λογισμικο συντομα θα βγει official & σας το δινω απο πρωτο χερι  :Smile: 
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...CBD4E6AD6C3D0Y
(Αννεξ Α)

Ωρα να το βγαλω & εγω απο το ντουλαπι να δω τι παιζεται  :Clap:

----------


## andresalonika

oo και περίμενα πως και πως να βγει κανουργιο firmware. Είναι final ή ενδέχεται να αλλάξει κάτι τη τελευταία στιγμή πριν βγει official?

----------


## babis3g

> oo και περίμενα πως και πως να βγει κανουργιο firmware. Είναι final ή ενδέχεται να αλλάξει κάτι τη τελευταία στιγμή πριν βγει official?


δεν ειναι φιναλ οποτε ενδεχεται να αλλαξει κατι την τελευταια στιγμη αλλα δυσκολα γιατι απο οτι βλεπω στα φορθμ του ασους εχει φτιαξει μερικα προβληματα που ειχαν με τα usb & media servers οποτε μαλλον παει για final ... αν ανησυχεις η καποιος αλλος περιμενετε λιγες μερες μεχρι να το βαλουν στο official site ... εγω θα το δοκιμασω αυριο γιατι σημερα εχουν πεσει ολοι μεσα ... να μην τους ενοχλω  :Twisted Evil:  ... ελπιζω με το Bit swap να εχεις πιο λιγες αποσυνδεσεις

----------


## andresalonika

Μάλιστα..ε δε πειραζει θα το φλασάρω χεχε!! Εχουμε και το παλιοτερο firmware σε περιπτωση που κατι παει στραβα.. Ερωτηση off topic 

DGND4000 ---->  Μνήμη: 128 MB Flash και 128 MB RAM , CPU: Dual Core δεν διευκρινιζει στα ποσα MHz
DGND3700 ---->  Μνήμη: 128 MB Flash και 128 MB RAM, CPU: Dual Core 400 MHz each

Δηλαδή το 3700 είναι πιο δυνατο;;

----------


## babis3g

αν εννοεις τα νετγεαρ μεταξυ τους λογικα πρεπει να ειναι ιδια η τουλαχιστον το CPU του 4000 να ειναι λιγο πιο παραπανω καμια 100σταρια

αν εννοεις για το ασος εχει 2 CPU ... ενα χωριστο για adsl ... & αλλο για wifi
Μνημη
-1MB Flash/2MB SDRAM for ADSL
-8MB Flash/128MB RAM DDR2 for Wi-Fi (νoμιζω single) αλλα εχει DDR2 & δεν ξερω στα ποσα MHz ... προφανος λιγο πιο κατω απο το νετγκιαρ

Λογικα φαινεται πιο δυνατο το νετγκιαρ αλλα κατα την γνωμη μου περιπου ιδια ειναι γιατι

Το flash 1/8 toy asos & 128 toy netgear δεν παιζει ρολο σε εμας ... αυτο ειναι για τους προγραμματιστες & οχι για εμας γιατι χρειαζονται ειδικα προγραμματα να δουλευτει το flash ... οσο πιο πολλα flash τοσες πιο πολλες ρυθμισεις μπορουν να βαλουν (ετσι χονδρικα)

Τα CPU που μας ενδιαφερει ειναι τα ιδια 128 αλλα παλι λογικα (επειδη νομιζω οτι στο ασος ειναι single) me DDR2 που εχει ο ασος ειναι αρκετα γρηγορα
στο νετγκιαρ με το dual core κανει & το adsl ανετα ενω στο ασος το εχει χωριστο CPU που ισως ειναι καλυτερα (αν & χαμηλωτερη ταχυτητα) αν ποτε παθει εμπλοκη δεν θα κολληση το ενα (adsl) η το αλλο (wifi) ... ενω στο νετγκιαρ ΑΝ (δεν θα γινει μην το γρουσουζευω ... αλλα ΑΝ γιατι ειναι δυσκολο με dual core) κολληση η μνημη γενικα θα κολησουν ολα

Γενικα το ασος προσωπικη μου γνωμη παντα ... ειναι ενα αξιολογο μηχανιμα ... με 90 ευρο που το πηρα δεν ειναι ασχημα ... αλλα εχουν βαλει αυτο το ralink στο adsl και το χαλαει στο κλειδωμα ... προφανως dslam με conexant / ralink / trent / globespan να εχουν πιο καλες αποδοσεις ... αλλα σε broadcom / infineon (οτε / φορθνετ) πεφτουν αλλα το ξαναειπα καπως σεταρεται

----------


## andresalonika

Το κατεβασα αλλα λεω να μη το περασω ακομη γιατι βλεπω οτι πάει καλά στα +5db 9.9mbit uptime 1 ημερα και 3 ώρες.. Θα το περάσω μόλις (αν) πέσει η γραμμή!  :Smile: 

Το καινουργιο ασος N66U υποστηριζει ac wifi η οχι γιατι μπερδευτικα..

----------


## babis3g

> Το καινουργιο ασος N66U υποστηριζει ac wifi η οχι γιατι μπερδευτικα..


EDIT

εαν εννοεις αυτο https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN66U/ που ανεφερα και πιο πανω 
ειναι adsl/vdsl ... wifi στα 900μβ ... Μεχρι Ν
& 2 CPU χωριστα
16MB Flash/64MB DDR2 RAM for Modem/Router 
64MB DDR2 RAM for Wi-Fi
αλλα ειναι 10/100/ πορτ

Για AC wifi apo ta asus αυτο στα 1750μβ το wifi
http://www.asus.com/Networking/RTAC66U/
αλλα ειναι μονο ρουτερ ... δηλαδη προσθετεις μπροστα του το δικο σου μοντεμ (cale,adsl,vdsl) χωριστα

----------


## andresalonika

Ναι αυτό εννοούσα! Φαίνεται δυνατό μηχάνημα. Κρίμα..η netgear προσφέρει  Modem/Router με πρότυπο ac. 
Όταν λες ότι είναι 10/100/ πορτ εννοείς τις υποδοχές lan του; Γιατί στο site της ασους λέει Gigabit ethernet ports.

Εδώ στο σχολείο στην αίθουσα υπολογιστών έχω 6 pc συνδεδεμένα με lan σε ένα Switch HP ProCurve 1800-8G και ένα pc στη γραμματεία το οποίο το συνδέω στο switch ή με wifi usb stick N150 (όπου βρω free wifi  :Smile:  ). Έκανα μετατροπή από isdn σε pstn με connx στα 4mbit και περιμένω τον τεχνικό του οτε να έρθει από στιγμή σε στιγμή..

Ποιο από τα μόντεμ που βλέπεις στην υπογραφή μου προτείνεις να κοτσάρω για να δώσω ίντερνετ στα 6 pc μέσω λαν και στου γραφείου μέσω wifi?

----------


## babis3g

μπορει να κανω λαθος και να ειναι 10/100/1000 δηλαδη gigabit ... τωρα οσο για AC δεν υπαρχουν ακομα πολλες συσκευες που να διαθετουν AC ... αλλα αν γινεται καλο ειναι να υπαρχει & το AC

Oσο για θεματα γραφειου νομιζω το ντρειτεκ 2710ν θα σε καλυψη ... το wifi του ειναι ικανοποιητικο, ειναι SOHO αλλα κανει και για small business ... δηλαδη εχει το bind ip να κοβεις κινητα, λαπτοπ κλπ & ας εχουν το wifi κλειδι , εχουν προσθεσει στο wifi κατω χαμηλα στο Wireless LAN >> General Setup ... κοφτη ταχυτητας οποτε τους κοβεις στο 1-2 μβ μονο για σερφαρισμα και κατι τετοια παρομοια δηλαδη μερικες χρησιμες ρυθμισεις ... και 4 SSID να μην μπαινουν ολοι στο ιδιο δυκτιο και αν εχουν ολοι προσβαση σε αλλες ρυθμισεις ... και ειναι πολυ σταθερο γενικα σε ολες τις γραμμες

- - - Updated - - -

ξεχασα για 6 λαν που ζητησες θα δεις και στο λινκ νομιζω γινεται και με το 2710 ... ρωτα την LEXIS
https://www.draytek.com/.upload/Prod...unications.jpg
δηλαδη απο το λαν 1 κανεις ενα μικρο αλλο network 4-5 pc ... απο λαν 2 αλλο ενα μικρο network 4-5 pc κπλ ... αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν γινεται με το 2710 και δεν το εχω δοκιμασει ουτε με το 2830/2920 που το κανουν 1000% .. 

επισης και στο λαν εχeι περιορισμο ταχυτητας ... bind ip και ολα αυτα

η απλα επισης παιρνεις και ενα μικρο switch

----------


## andresalonika

Ωραία ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σου!! Δεν έχω ιδέα από τέτοιες ρυθμίσεις (bandwidth management) αλλά θα το παλέψω  :Smile:

----------


## babis3g

> Ωραία ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σου!! Δεν έχω ιδέα από τέτοιες ρυθμίσεις (bandwidth management) αλλά θα το παλέψω


για να κοψεις torrents στο σχολειο
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...%CE%BF-torrent
για bandwidth management απλο στο wifi (λογισμικο 3.6.5) 
Wireless LAN >> General Setup>>rate limit
για ολα τα αλλα + λαν Bandwidth Management >> Bandwidth Limit και με λιγο χρονο οταν πειραματιστεις πατα ΟΚ ... εδω να σου πω οτι στο λαν ισως σε βοηθησει για καλυτερα αποτελεσματα να κανεις register τα pc στο LAN >> Bind IP to MAC & να τουσ δωσεις static IP για καλυτερο κοντρολ ... με πληροφοριες εδω
http://www.draytek.com/.upload/pdffi...d1d87d485b.pdf
http://www.draytek.co.uk/support/kb_vigor_dhcpfix.html

 στο wifi λιγο ποιο απλο ... καλη δουλεια με το draytek  :Smile:

----------


## andresalonika

Χίλια ευχαριστώ Μπάμπη. Να'σαι καλά! :Smile:  Α και μια ερώτηση που μου ήρθε τώρα. Ποια τα θετικά με το ipv6 enabled? Είναι απαραίτητο να το έχω on?

----------


## babis3g

> Χίλια ευχαριστώ Μπάμπη. Να'σαι καλά! Α και μια ερώτηση που μου ήρθε τώρα. Ποια τα θετικά με το ipv6 enabled? Είναι απαραίτητο να το έχω on?


Λενε οτι τελειωνουν οι διευθυνσεις στο ipv4 οποτε δεν θα μπορουν να συνδεθουν αλλα devices λαπτοπ,κινητα κλπ μετα απο καποιο χρονικο διαστημα  :Thumb down:  ... Υπαρχουν μερικα sites που ειναι ipv6 μονο και δεν θα φαινονται αν καποιος τα επισκεφτει, αλλα συνηθως τα μεγαλα οπως online καταστηματα, forum οπως το ADSLgr κλπ που λειτουργουν & στα 2 ipv4 & ipv6 και ετσι μεχρι στιγμης δεν υπαρχει προβλημα, οποτε οτι νομιζεις

----------


## babis3g

> εγω δεν χρησιμοποιω τα torrents,media servers icloud κπλ και το εχω στην ακρη  λογω κλειδωματος ... οχι που ειναι αχρηστο τελειως ... οπως ειπα ειναι γουστα η αναλογως την αναγκη κεθενος ... αλλα αν χρειαστει θα το χρησιμοποιησω με beta μονο για μελλοντικο ρουτινγ/wifi με καποιο αλλο μπροστα του
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Λοιπον οσοι εχετε κρατησει τα ασος σας & δεν εχουν παει για πουλημα ...  ... *Υπαρχει αναβαθμηση λογισμικου 3.0.0.4.374_1380 (Annex A)* ... προς στιγμην για Αννεξ Α & συντομα για Αννεξ Β
> (2 φορες περασμα το ιδιο λογισμικο και μετα γενικο reset πατοντας το κουμπακι για 10 δευτερα)
> 
> Μερικες καινουριες ρυθμισεις¨
> -Προσθεση του Bitswap (ειμαι σιγουρος θα βοηθησει οσους εχουν αποσυνδεσεις να μειωθουν)
> ...


βετα & για χρηστες με αννεχ Β ... ιδια χαρακτηριστικα με αννεχ Α ... 
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...297061DE97761Y

----------


## andresalonika

Στο πρωτο κλειδωμα πηγε ανεξ μ 1024 up 9420 down αλλα μετα απο μιαμιση μερα επεσε. Το εβαλα ανεξ α adsl2+ και κλειδωσε 10 down 8 up στα 10 snr :o πρωτη φορα βλεπω τετοιο κλειδωμα χωρις snr tweaking. Για να δουμε τωρα ποσο θα μεινει up

----------


## babis3g

> Στο πρωτο κλειδωμα πηγε ανεξ μ 1024 up 9420 down αλλα μετα απο μιαμιση μερα επεσε. Το εβαλα ανεξ α adsl2+ και κλειδωσε 10 down 8 up στα 10 snr :o πρωτη φορα βλεπω τετοιο κλειδωμα χωρις snr tweaking. Για να δουμε τωρα ποσο θα μεινει up


βαλε το λογισμικο με το bit swap, μπορει να βοηθησει

----------


## andresalonika

> βαλε το λογισμικο με το bit swap, μπορει να βοηθησει


Για αυτο μιλαω! Το λογισμικο π μας εδωσες!!  :Smile:

----------


## andresalonika

Ειμαι 1 ημερα και 13 ωρες στα 10mbit διχως πειραγμα snr με το καινουργιο firmware και σε συνδυασμο με το πολυ καλο wifi του ειναι σα να ειμαι παντου με λαν  :Smile:  Νομιζω βελτιωθηκε η εμβελεια η ειναι ιδεα μου.. Παντως ειδα μεγαλη διαφορα απο τα 8 στα 10 mbit!! Ευχαριστιεμαι να σερφαρω κ να κατεβαζω!!  :Smile: ) Μακαρι να βγει και σταθερο αν και απο τα 10 snr που ξεκινησε εχει πεσει στα 8.8

----------


## babis3g

> Ειμαι 1 ημερα και 13 ωρες στα 10mbit διχως πειραγμα snr με το καινουργιο firmware και σε συνδυασμο με το πολυ καλο wifi του ειναι σα να ειμαι παντου με λαν  Νομιζω βελτιωθηκε η εμβελεια η ειναι ιδεα μου.. Παντως ειδα μεγαλη διαφορα απο τα 8 στα 10 mbit!! Ευχαριστιεμαι να σερφαρω κ να κατεβαζω!! ) Μακαρι να βγει και σταθερο αν και απο τα 10 snr που ξεκινησε εχει πεσει στα 8.8


μαλλον βοηθησε το bit swap αστο 2-3 μερες και ανεβασε (σταδιακα ομως οχι αμεσως) το σνρ στο +1 ...αν σε 2-3 μερες δεν πεσει η γραμμη βαλε το στο +2 ... αν πεσει πας παλι στο +1 η στο 0 αναλογα

Το σνρ στο ασος δεν πεφτει (EDIT εννοω απο σεταρισμα μονο) ... δεν ξερω τι εχουν κανει ... αλλα ενω μετα απο σεταρισμα συνηυθως το σνρ στο ασος μενει ιδιο η ταχυτητα αλλαζει αναλογα την ρυθμιση στο stability adjustment

παρακολουθα το αν πεσει κατω απο 3-4 ισως σου ριξει την γραμμη ... επλιζω να μην παει πιο κατω

το wifi εχει ενσωματομενο ενισχυτη και πρεπει να φυσαει

ισως να ακολουθησει και αλλο βετα λογισμικο συντομα γιατι στο usb βλεπω προβλημα απο αλλους χρηστες ... αλλα αν σε εσενα ειναι σταθερο απο γραμμη αστο οπως ειναι (μελλοντικα)

----------


## andresalonika

Κι ελεγα δεν θα πεσει; Μετα απο μιαμιση μερα επεσε κι αυτο..Τι γινεται δεν μπορω να καταλαβω να μη κρατανε παραπανω απο τοσο..Η πλακα ποια ειναι οτι μετα δεν συγχρωνιζε με τιποτα. Αλλαξα stability εκανα reboots αλλα δεν κλειδωνε. Περασα λοιπον το official και κλειδωσε, αλλα εχει πεσει καμια 4-5 φορες απο τοτε..Και πάντα στο πρωτο κλείδωσα ποιάνει 10mbit. Ξενερωσα.. Θα παω να κοτσαρω το tp link επανω να δω τι πουλια ποιανει.

----------


## babis3g

εχεις κοιταξει σιγουρα την γραμμη σπιτι σου? ολα τα ρουτερ πεφτουν και δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο ... και αλλα καινουρια να βαλεις παλι θα πεφτουν

----------


## andresalonika

> εχεις κοιταξει σιγουρα την γραμμη σπιτι σου? ολα τα ρουτερ πεφτουν και δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο ... και αλλα καινουρια να βαλεις παλι θα πεφτουν


Sorry κιολλας που πριζω το κοσμο κι εσενα..αλλα μονο με το zte του ΟΤΕ δεν εχω αποσυνδεσεις. Ισως και με το tp link, δεν το εχω βαλει μετα την ανακαινηση και οταν το ειχα παλαιοτερα ηταν σταθερο. Εχουν ιδιο UI με το ΖΤΕ. Τι προχειρους ελεγχους μπορω να κανω για τη γραμμη μου;;

----------


## babis3g

κανενα προβλημα καλο ειναι οσοι διαβαζουν να παιρνουν και καμια ιδεα γιατι και εγω εχω σχεδον ιδια αποσταση γραμμης με εσενα γυρω στα 35 db line attenuator απο σχεδον τα 15 μοντεμ που κατεχω στα 10 που δοκιμασα 1-2 εχουν πασει και αυτα γιατι αλλαζα αποτομα & τα σεταρα απ'ευθειας

οποτε μια ματια στην καλωδιαση οπως

καλωδια που τυχον ειναι με υγρασια η βρεγμενα η εχουν κοπει και ξανασυνδεθει και πιθανων να εχουν πιασει πρασινιλα στο σημειο ενωσης

Ποιοτητα καλωδιων ειδικα για τηλεφωνικη συνδεση ... οταν ημουν Αγγλια οι γεροι εδω ειχαν φωναξει εναν του χωριου και τους εβαλε extension να μην αλλαζουν δωματια λογο γηρατιων και ειχε βαλει καλωδια απο ηχεια ... υπηρχαν διακοπες συνεχεια 


Επισης αν το σπιτι εχει υγρασια μπορει και στο κουτακι που μπαινουν τα καλωδια να εχουν πρασινιλα γιατι ειναι πολυ μικρα
οταν μετακομησα σπιτι στην Αγγλια & ηρθε ο τεχνικος της ΒΤ να αλλξει την πριζα και να αλλαξει καλωδια ειχε φθγει απο την πριζα πολλη πρασινιλα

επισης εαν ειναι πολυ κοντα με τα καλωδια ηλεκτρικα η κοντα με ηλεκρικα/ηλεκρονικα μηχανηματα/εξαρτηματα δημιουργουν REIN & το SNR πεφτει ευκολα με αποτελεσμα αποσυνδεση
http://www.kitz.co.uk/adsl/rein.htm

Μη σφιγμενες συνδεσεις καλωδιων

Φιλτρα ... μπορει να ειναι παλια να εχουν φαει το ψωμι τους η απο κεραυνους να μην λειτουργουν αψογα η καμια φορα τα φτηνιαρικα προσωπικα δεν τα εμπιστευωμαι ειδικα αν υπαρχουν πανω απο 2 πολλες μπιζες

Τα φιλτρα κατα την γνωμη μου βεβαια ειναι ολη η μαστορια ΑΝ χρησιμοποιειται & τηλεφωνο ταυτοχρονα ... οσο πιο καλα απομονωσουν τους θορυβους και πιο καλα κανουν τον διαχωρισμο συχνοτητων τοσο το καλυτερο/καθαροτερο σημα για το ιντερνετ αρα και μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα
Εγω εχω δοκιμασει πολλα και υποστηριζω 100% αυτην την ιδεα γιατι υπαρχουν τα απλα με πυκνοτακια αλλα αλλα εχουν και ηλεκτρολυτες αλλα και πηνια ... δεν ειναι λιοπον ολα τα ιδια

Παντα παιρνω μπιζες (την εφερα απο εξω) που απομονωνουν στην πρωτη ( ας πουμε μπορει να ειπωθει και κεντρικη) μολις μπαινει μεσα στο σπιτι το καλωδιο του ΟΤΕ οπου απομονωνει μια και καλη και δεν χρειαζονται φιλτρα στις αλλες
http://www.broadbandbuyer.co.uk/Shop...ProductID=3306
(δες τα reviews και θα καταλαβεις)

----------


## andresalonika

Πωω δεν υπήρχε λογος να σου σπαταλησω τον χρονο σου για τοσο κειμενο...Σου ειμαι υπόχρεος. Σου παραθέτω 3 φωτος με αυτά που έχω στο σπιτι μου αυτη τη στιγμη. Το ασύρματο έχει φιλτρο crypto, το ασος ενα σπλίτερ και το σταθερο ενα φίλτρο απλό που το είχε μέσα σ ενα ρουτερ δεν θυμάμαι σε ποιο. Έχω άλλα δυο φιλτρα crypto στην άκρη. Το σπίτι έγινε το Σεπτέμβριο. Δεν έχω θέμα με υγρασίες.  Δεν πιστεύω να έχει κάνει κάτι ο ηλεκτρολόγος τι να πω..τόσα χρονια συνεργαζομαι και έχει κανει πολλες δουλειες. Δε ξέρω μήπως να πάω να αγοράσω καινούργια φίλτρα; Προτείνεις κάποια;

Όταν ήρθαν οι τεχνικοί του οτε τις προαλλες που σου ελεγα για το σχολειο τον ειπα οτι παλια κλειδωνα γυρω στα 12 αλλα με το bautec επεφτε συνεχεια και οτι εχω 35 att και οτι θα επρεπε να κλειδωνω πανω απο 10 μου λεει ναι αλλα πολυ δυσκολο για τη περιοχη μου αν θελω να δηλωσω βλάβη και να ζητησω αλλαγή προφιλ στα 12mbit και μετα αυτοι να πανε να δουνε στο κουτι αν υπάρχει καμια πορτα για να ανεβω ταχυτητα αλλα χλωμο ειπε.  Με προβληματίζει όμως το ότι με το ZTE είναι βράχος η γραμμη.

----------


## babis3g

ναι φαινονται ολα καινουρια και δεν πρεπει να υπαρχει υγρασια λιγο με παραξενευει που ειναι διπλα στις ηλεκτρικες αλλα εδω μπορει να ειμαι εγω λαθος ... προφανως το μοντεμ που ανεφερες να ειναι πιο ανεκτικο στην γραμμη σου αλλα δεν επρεπε να πεφτουν τα αλλα

Ομως ... ολα τα σπιτια στην Αγγλια (δεν ξερω εδω αλλα προσωπικα θα επιμεινω στην Αγγλικη λογικη) σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις με πολλες τηλεφωνικες πριζες ... υπαρχει μια κεντρικη (η πρωτη που ερχεται απο εξω) και εκει συστηνεται να μπει το μοντεμ ... αν μπει σε αλλη πιο μεσα απαιτειται καλωδιο υψηλης ευκρινιας για λιγοτερο χασιμο σηματος και το διακαιολογω¨(παντα με την λογικη που εμαθα απο εξω)

Αν χρειαστει για την Α η Β περιπτωση το μοντεμ να μπει πιο μεσα στο σπιτι ειναι προτιμοτερο να μπει στην πρωτη κεντρικη με ενα μικρο (μεχρι 1 μετρο) σε μακρος  RJ11 και απο το μοντεμ στο πσ,λαπτοπ με οσο μακρυ χρειαζεται RJ45

Αν γινει το αντιθετο πολυ μακρυ RJ11 και μικρο RJ45 ΑΝ to RJ11 δεν ειναι twisted pair καλης ποιοτητας και εχουν βαλει οπως στους δικους μου καλωδιο απο ηχειο ... τοτε αστα να πανε

Εγω τα εχω ετσι και επισης το φιλτραρισμα γινεται μολις μπανει η γραμμη στο σπιτι

_Δεν λεω οτι ο ηλεκτρολος δεν ξερει αλλα_ ... εγω υπολογιζω αν το μοντεμ δεν ειναι στημενο στην πρωτη μπριζα απο εδω και περα ισχυει η ποιοτητα στο μακρος γραμμης καλωδιου Η οπως ειπα σε αλλο ποστ μπορει να φταιει και η γραμμη του ΟΤΕ και να λεω αερα κουβεντες στην περιπτωση σου ... ομως ειμαι σιγουρος αυτο παιζεται με τις τηλεφωνικες γραμμες εσωτερικα σε σπιτι οποτε οποιος διαβαζει ας δοκιμασει μελλοντικα

Και η κεντικη μπριζα που γινεται o διαχωρισμος συχνοτητων και το μοντεμ ακριβως διπλα ... ξερω δεν εχω απωλεια με τιποτα και η ποιοτητα γραμμης το κατα δυναμη καλυτερα
κοιτα στην φωτο απο περιπου τις 2αμ ως 8¨30αμ που δεν πολυδουλευτηκε το ιντερνετ δεν υπαρχει κτρινιλα (jitter/high latency) στην γραμμη και το τοολ κανει πινγκ ζωντανα απο λονδινο στο μοντεμ και πισω στο Λονδινο


Επισης και η κεντρικη πριζα (adsl nation - λιγο παχια αλλα κανει δουλεια) που γινεται ο διαχωρισμος συχνοτητων και ακριβως διπλα το μοντεμ με RJ11 50 εκατοστα μηκος που παει πισω απο το τομσον 589ν3 και μετα στο ντρειτεκ


Ισως η καλυτερη ιδεα ειναι να ξεκινησεις να πεις του ΟΤΕ για βλαβη οτι και τα 8μβ που σου λενε οτι ερχονται ... ερχονται με βασανα και διακοπες

----------


## andresalonika

Εχεις δικιο για τη κεντρικη πριζα και εχει λογικη. Η πρωτη πριζα ειναι εκεινη στο επιπλακι που εχω το σταθερο επανω. Δεν το βαζω εκει το μοντεμ γιατι δεν χωραει εκτος κι αν το βαλω στο πατωμα. Θελω να βαλω αργοτερα ενα μπουφε σ εκεινο το σημειο γι αυτο. Με το που θα (αν) πεσει θα το βαλω στη κεντρικη μαζι με το σταθερο με σπλιτερ ασχετως αν ολες οι τηλεφωνικες μου πριζες ειναι διπλες. Ευχαριστω και παλι για το χρονο σου

----------


## babis3g

Να αναφερω για οσους εχουν το μοντελο του ασος εχει βγει το επισημο λογισμικο 3.0.0.4.374_1395
για αννεχ Α εδω
http://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN55U_Annex_A/#support
για αννεχ Β εδω
http://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN55U_Annex_B/#support

----------


## andresalonika

> Να αναφερω για οσους εχουν το μοντελο του ασος εχει βγει το επισημο λογισμικο 3.0.0.4.374_1395
> για αννεχ Α εδω
> http://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN55U_Annex_A/#support
> για αννεχ Β εδω
> http://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN55U_Annex_B/#support


Αμεσως πριν δω το post σου ημουν στο ui του asus για να δω αν επεσε και συγχρονως εκανα και μια αναζητηση για νεο firmware δεν μ εβγαλε τιποτα ομως. Ειναι final ?? Παω να το περασω  :Smile: )

EDIT: ΟΚ το πέρασα όλα καλά! Για να δούμε..

----------


## babis3g

Nαι φιναλ αλλα δεν νομιζω να σου κανει διαφορα ... δεν εχει fix απο πλευρας μοντεμ driver αλλα απο σερβερς και τετοια

----------


## andresalonika

> Nαι φιναλ αλλα δεν νομιζω να σου κανει διαφορα ... δεν εχει fix απο πλευρας μοντεμ driver αλλα απο σερβερς και τετοια


Έτσι όπως το πες ειναι. Συν το οτι εγιναν χειροτερα τα πραγματα απο σταθεροτητα. Μου κανει εντυπωση πως ξεκιναει απο τα 10.4 snr και σταδιακα πεφτει και μολις παει γυρω στα 8 τσουπ αποσυνδεεται. Τις περισσοτερες φορες αυτο. Καμια φορα δεν προλαβαινει να πεσει τοσο.

Κοτσαρα τον βραχο του ΟΤΕ το ΖΤΕ και ειμαι στα 9.3 down με 8.3 snr σταθερο..

----------


## babis3g

δεν ειναι καλο που πεφτει με το ασους το σνρ και στο 8 ειναι λιγο ξεφτιλε 

ακου να δεις τι θα κανεις για να εχεις πιο σταθερη συνδεση με το ΖΤΕ και το routing & wifi apo to asus

το τελευταιο λογισμικο (...1935) εχει dual wan ... (ξερεις 2 φορες περασμα να ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι δεν θα εμφανιστουν πολλα bugs)
θα σου πω στο περιπου γιατι εχω καιρο να το βαλω πανω


-Βαζεις το ΖΤΕ sto bridge mode (συνδεσε το με το κομπιουτερ / νομιζω μπαινει στο bridge & μεσω wifi) ... αλλα δεν θα βλεπεις στατιστικα (ποτε με αυτη την μεθοδο) οταν συνδεθει το ασος ... ουτε συνδεση στο ιντερνετ για την ωρα

- βγαλε το ΖΤΕ και συνδεεις το ασος στο κομπιουτερ και κανεις enable to dual wan ... (advanced settings> wan> dual wan)
- (μετετρεψε το Lan 4 εισερχομενο wan) primary wan ... Lan  διπλα Lan 4 (η οποιο αλλο θελεις)
   secondary wan βαλτο οπου θελεις
   τα αλλα αστα οπως ειναι για την ωρα αλλα μην ξεχασεις να πατησεις apply

- πηγαινε στο advanced settings> wan > internet connection & βαλε το στο PPPoE ... δωσε τα στοιχεια του παροχου σου username/password και τα αλλα και πατα οκ/save/apply
στο λινκ εδω http://192.168.1.1/index.asp θα σε βγαλει απ'ευθειας στο μενoυ αν σου ζητησει η βγει το wizard

- (βαλτα και τα 2 διπλα-διπλα) καλωδιο απο την πριζα του οτε στο ΖΤΕ ... απο το Lan 1 toy ZTE μικρο καλωδιο (εδω θελει RJ45 & sta 2 akra) sto Lan 4 του ασος που σεταραμε ... και απο το Lan 1 του ασος αλλο RJ45 στο κομπιουτερ (η μεσω wifi δεν χρειαζεται καλωδιο τωρα)

Αν δεν δινει ιντερνετ σημα κοιτα στο asos wan>internet connection αν ειναι ολα οκ και στο ζτε αν ειναι σιγουρα στο bridge mode (θα το βρεις καπου στο wan setting του)

αν συνδεθεις τοτε δεν θα βλεπεις το ΖΤΕ αλλα μονο ντο ασος για να κανονισεις το wifi και ολα τα αλλα

καλη επιτυχια και συγνωμη για τυχον λαθη (ημουν χρονια εξω)

οποτε νιωθεις ... δοκιμασε το ... ετσι θα εχεις την συνδεση σου οκ και ενα καλο ρουτερακι
Σηκωσε το ασος πανω στο τραπεζακι και γυρνα του τις 2 ακρινες κεραιες στις 45 μοιρες περιπου (μεσαια καθετη) και θα ειναι μπομπα

----------


## andresalonika

Εκανα τσεκ για firmware και μου εβγαλε καινουργιο 3.0.0.4.374_1396

----------


## babis3g

> Εκανα τσεκ για firmware και μου εβγαλε καινουργιο 3.0.0.4.374_1396


Ευχαριστω για την πληρφορια ... το fix στο (...1936) ειναι μονο για iptv και οχι απο πλευρας μοντεμ αλλα αν εχεις ωρα καλο ειναι να το περασεις 
Γεφυρωσε το ΖΤΕ να εχεις καλη συνδεση και με το ασος καλο wifi ... θα σωθεις

----------


## andresalonika

Οκ το εκανα ολα καλα ομως τωρα δεν θα μπορω να βλεπω ταχυτητες και χρονο uptime ε;

----------


## babis3g

> Οκ το εκανα ολα καλα ομως τωρα δεν θα μπορω να βλεπω ταχυτητες και χρονο uptime ε;


οχι αλλα αλλα αφου το ΖΤΕ ειναι πιο σταθερο δεν νομιζω να εχεις πολυ προβλημα
Για ταχυτητα θα καταλαβεις απο το speedtest, υπολογιζε να κλειδωνεις γυρω στο 1-1.5 παραπανω
Τωρα για το uptime πρεπει να το δειχνει στα στατιστικα αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος γιατι δεν το εχω βαλει επανω για πολυ καιρο

Υπαρχει αλλος ενας τροπος για να δεις τα στατιστικα αλλα δεν ξερω αν δουλεψει γιατι δεν το δοκιμασα ποτε με το ασος αλλα μπορει να γινει μπερδεμα με τα ip και να χρειαστεις να κανεις master reset στο ασος η στο ΖΤΕ αν το κομπιουτερ δεν το βρισκει
Με το 2830 δουλευει πολυ καλα

-Συνδεσε το ΖΤΕ στο κομπιουτερ

-Βγαζεις το ΖΤΕ απο το bridge mode και το βαζεις στο PPPoE κανονικα (ολα τα password και παραμετροι του οτε πανε εδω)

-Κανεις ενα back up αν κατι τυχει στραβα να μην ξαναπερνας απο την αρχη χειροκινητα τις ρυθμισεις

-του κλεινεις το wifi, upnp,dhcp,dmz (πατας τα apply στο καθε section και περιμενεις αν χρειαστει επανακινηση)

-Του αλλαζεις ip address apo 192.168.1.1 σε 192.168.0.1 (δεν θυμαμαι σε πιο section ειναι στο ΖΤΕ)
κανε επανακινηση στο μοντεμ και ας μην το ζητησει

Σε αυτο το σημειο οταν αλλαχτει το ip του ΖΤΕ θα χασεις το μοντεμ
Συνηθως με ενα reboot ((κανε) στο pc βρισκει το καινουριο ip ... οποτε στο browser αντι να βαλεις 192.168.1.1 τωρα βαζεις 1.92.168.0.1

Αν δεν το βρει πας στο network sharing centre (computer) και αλλαζεις το ip στο wifi properties η στο local area > properties>internet connection version 4> use the following ip > και βαζεις 192.168.0.2 και subnet 255.255.255.255

-μπαινεις στο ΖΤΕ με την καινουρια διευθυνση και παιρνεις απο καπου στα στατιστικα το subnet mask (συνηθως ειναι 255.255.255....) και gateway ip 192.168.0.1

-Τωρα βαζεις στο pc το ασος και στο advanced settings >wan internet connection βαζεις το ασος αντι για PPPoE στο static IP
του δινεις σταθερη ip το 192.168.0.100 , το subnet mask που σημειωσες & gateway το 192.168.0.1, apply
To dual wan το αφηνεις οπως το ειχαμε απο πριν στο λαν 4

- πας στο pc και στο network sharing centre βαζεις πισω το obtain ip automatic ... συνδεεις το ζτε στην μπριζα του οτε>απο το λαν 1 του ζτε στο λαν 4 του ασος (ιδια οπως πριν) και κανεις ΟΛΑ reboot

Λογικα τωρα θα βαλεις το 192...0.1 και θα βλεπεις το ζτε και σε αλλο tab θα βαλεις το 192...1.1 και θα βλεπεις το ασος

Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει με το ασος ... πρεπει να δουλευει ... αν οχι μαζι με τον χρονο σου χανω και τον δικο μου που εγραφα τοση ωρα ... αλλα πρεπει να δουλεψει

----------


## andresalonika

Να σαι καλα Μπαμπη σ ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σου θα το προσπαθησω!!

----------


## babis3g

Νεο λογισμικο ASUS DSL-N55U Firmware version 3.0.0.4.374_1397

Update QIS ISP list as follows:
1. Add United Kingdom ISP, Tesco Broadband (PPPoA).
2. Add United Kingdom ISP, Zen Internet (PPPoE).
3. Add Ukraine ISP, Ukrtelecom OGO (MER).

Annex A
http://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN55U_Annex_A/#support
Annex B
http://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN55U_Annex_B/#support

Μην ξεχνατε για καλυτερη λειτουργια συνηστω 2 φορες περασμα το λογισμικο και μετα οπωσδηποτε master reset πατωντας το κουμπακι 10 δευτερλεπτα

PS
Για τον φιλο antdesalonika, δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει τιποτα καινουριο απο πλευρας modem driver

----------


## andresalonika

Να σαι καλα μπαμπη. Απο εκεινη την ημερα που μου εξηγησες πως να το κανω bridge δεν το εχω ξαναπειραξει! Βρηκα την υγεια μου μ αυτον τον συνδυασμο. Αν και θα θελα ολα αυτα να τα εκανα μονο με το ασος. Τωρα εχω δυο μοντεμς on ενω θα ηθελα να ηταν πιο συμμαζεμενα τα πραματα δηλαδη να ειχα μονο ενα  :Smile:  Να σαι καλα και παλι!

----------


## babis3g

> Τωρα εχω δυο μοντεμς on ενω θα ηθελα να ηταν πιο συμμαζεμενα τα πραματα δηλαδη να ειχα μονο ενα  Να σαι καλα και παλι!


Ναι ειναι λιγο μπερδεμα 2 μοντεμ πιο πολλα καλωδια αλλα τουλαχιστον βγηκε καλος συνδιασμος ... το ενα για την γραμμη και το αλλο για wifi ... βαλε το ασος στο τραπεζακι ψηλα και γυρισε του τις ακρινες κεραιες στις 45 μοιρες περιπου & το ζτε βαλε το κατω χαμηλα να μην φαινεται με τα καλωδια ... και εσυ να'σαι καλα  :Smile:  και επλιζω αν και δεν ειναι οπως τα ηθελες, να ξενιασεις με τα μοντεμς για καποιο χρονικο διαστημα  :One thumb up:

----------


## andresalonika

@babis3g δεν ειχα τηλ για μιαμιση μερα πηρα στον οτε δηλωσα βλαβη. Μετα όμως στα καλα καθούμενα η γραμμη επανήλθε μόνη της χωρίς να κάνει κάτι ο ΟΤΕ αλλά πήρα να τους το πω και μου ειπαν δεν πειράζει θα ρθουν ουτως η αλλος να το ελέγξουν.. 

Ηρθαν τα παιδια απ το σπιτι για να δουν τη γραμμη και από κάτω από το κουτί της οικοδομής βρηκαν οτι υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωση στη γραμμή μου σε κάποια πρίζα μάλλον. Έφυγαν διοτι δεν μπορει ο ΟΤΕ να κανει κατι γι αυτο και οτι θα πρεπει να φωναξω δικο μου τεχνικο.

Μιλάω με τον ηλεκτρολόγο του εξηγησα τι έγινε με τον ΟΤΕ, μου λεει πως γίνεται να μιλάμε στο τηλεφωνο κανονικα ενω υπάρχει βραχυκυκλωμα; Και εφ'οσον λειτουργουν ολα κανονικα τι να ρθει να διορθώσει? Μου είπε κανονικα οταν και αν ξανακοπει τοτε θα πρεπει να ερθει να δει τι γίνεται. Μετά του έδωσα παραδειγμα το μοντεμ οτι πέφτει ο θόρυβος της γραμμης απο 10 σε 8 και μετα αποσυνδέεται. Προσπαθησα να του δωσω να καταλάβει ότι κάτι παίζει με τη γραμμη. Τελικά θα ερθει να το δει ίσως λέει κατι παιζεται με τη πρωτη πριζα η οποια ειναι διπλή ίσως χρειαστεί να τη κάνουμε μονή.

Οι συσκευες μου παντως ειναι ενταξει.

----------


## babis3g

Κοιταξε γινεται να υπαρχει adsl (ιντερνετ) και οχι τηλεφωνο ... μου εχει τυχη οταν ημουν Αγγλια και ας μην το πιστευεις ... στην περιπτωση μου κατι εκανε ο παροχος στο τοπικο exchange (ημουν 2 βδομαδες ετσι) ...

-Μπορει να φταιει η συσκευη τηλεφωνου (ενταξει, ειπες οι συσκευες σου ειναι οκ, αλλα δοκιμασες αλλο τηλεφωνο στην ιδια πριζα οταν συμβαινει το προβλημα?)
-Μπορει να βραχυκυκλωνει ( οταν βρεχει, υγρασια) η απο τα 2 καλωδια που χρησιποποιει η γραμμη να αποσυνδεεται το ενα καλωδιο (οχι καλη επαφη καπου) και να εχεις μονο το ιντερνετ (που συνηθως σου κανει διακοπες) με την μια γραμμη ... λιγο παρατραβηγμενο αλλα και ομως το εχω δει και αυτο στα φορουμς που κοιταω
-μπορει να ειναι ολα τα καλωδια συνδεμενα επανω στις πριζες (συνηθως ειναι μονο 2) και να δημιουργουν interface μεταξυ τους και να ριχνουν την γραμμη οταν παινουν αλλους ηλεκτονικους θορυβους/παρεμβολες)
-Μπορει να μην πληρωσες το λογαριασμο και να εκοψαν την γραμμη (και το ιντερνετ να κοπει μετα απο μερικες μερες ... οκ ξερω αυτο δεν ισχυει ομως αναφερω μπαμ μπαμ αλλον ενα λογο ... επειδη σου λεει ο ηλεκτρολογος δεν γινεται adsl χωρις τηλεφωνο

Μπορει και να μην ειναι βραχυκυκλωμα αλλα καποιο καλωδιο μονο (μερικες αιτιες τις αναφερα πιο πανω, σε αλλο ποστ) η μπορει να ειναι βραχυκυκλωμα και να γινεται μονο οταν υπαρχει βροχη (νερο) στα καλωδια, Οχι απο την πολυκατοικια σου αλλα στις γραμμες του ΟΤΕ

Δεν ρωτας καλου κακου και κανεναν αλλο ηλεκτρολογο ετσι για γνωμη ... βεβαια οπως ειπα μπορει να φταιει και ο οτε και να ειδε πολλες μπριζες να εριξε το μπαλακι σε εσενα και εφυγε

Εδω ο χρηστης _sweet dreams_ του adslgr φορουμ εχει εναν βασικο οδηγο που τον ξερουν οσοι ασχολουνται πραγματικα με adsl γραμμες
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...69#post5272369

Παντως σιγουρα κατι γινεται στην γραμμη σου ... το ειχα ξαναπει

----------


## andresalonika

Ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες! Δεν ανεφερα οτι ειχα κανονικα ιντερνετ οταν συνεβει αυτο. Καθολου τηλεφωνο αλλα κανονικα ιντερνετ! Το αναφερω μηπως υπαρχει κατι αλλο που μπορεις να αναφερεις..

----------


## babis3g

> Ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες! Δεν ανεφερα οτι ειχα κανονικα ιντερνετ οταν συνεβει αυτο. Καθολου τηλεφωνο αλλα κανονικα ιντερνετ! Το αναφερω μηπως υπαρχει κατι αλλο που μπορεις να αναφερεις..


Μερικους λογους που ανεφερα πιο πανω ειναι για οταν υπαρχει ιντερνετ και οχι ακουστηκο σημα ... στο section εδω http://www.adslgr.com/forum/forums/21-ADSL κανε ενα νεο ποστ για να παρεις οσο πιο πολλες γνωμες γινεται και ρωτα και καποιον αλλο ηλεκτρολογο ... 
δωσε στα παιδια του φορουμ (οσους βοηθησουν) τα λινκ εδω που εγραψες να καταλαβουν τι παιζεται

- - - Updated - - -

αααα & ξεχασα 
διπλη τηλεφωνικη πριζα ... δεν την εμπιστευομαι .... οταν ειναι διπλα διπλα 2 καλωδια τηλεφωνικα ισως το αλλο που δεν χρησιμοποιειται να κανει interface δηλαδη παρεμβολες, ειδικα οταν αναβεις σπιτι ηλεκτρικες,ηλεκτρονικες συσκευες ... για προσεξε το οταν εχει κακη αποδωση μηπως ειναι ηλεκτρικα αναμενα ...
Παντως δεν λεω οτι ετσι ειναι ... απλος να εχεις υποψην οτι καλωδια διπλα διπλα καμια φορα μπορει να δημιουργουνται παρεμβολες

----------


## andresalonika

Κι εγω ψιλιαζομαι οτι η ζημια γινεται απο τη διπλη πριζα. Γιατι μου ειπε ο ηλεκτρολογος για τη κεντρικη πριζα ισως χρειαστει να γινει μονη. Ελπιζω να χρειαζεται να γινει μονο η κεντρικη πριζα μονη και οχι ολες. Χιλια ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες. Αυριο τον περιμενω να ρθει σπιτι. Θα επανελθω

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Βλέπω ότι το RΤ-N66U έχει ενσωματωμενο torrent client. Δεν έχω καταλάβει πού μπορείς να κατεβάσεις με τον client αυτόν. Αν κοτσάρω πάνω στο ρούτερ έναν εξωτερικο σκληρο συνδεδεμενο με *ethernet* (πχ αυτόν) θα μπορώ να κατεβασω σε αυτον με τον router torrent client? 

(ωστε να έχω τον εξωτερικο shared σε όλο το δίκτυο και να ανεβοκατεβαζω 24/7 από το router και τον εξωτερικό σκληρό, με το PC σβηστό)

----------


## babis3g

> Βλέπω ότι το RΤ-N66U έχει ενσωματωμενο torrent client. Δεν έχω καταλάβει πού μπορείς να κατεβάσεις με τον client αυτόν. Αν κοτσάρω πάνω στο ρούτερ έναν εξωτερικο σκληρο συνδεδεμενο με *ethernet* (πχ αυτόν) θα μπορώ να κατεβασω σε αυτον με τον router torrent client? 
> 
> (ωστε να έχω τον εξωτερικο shared σε όλο το δίκτυο και να ανεβοκατεβαζω 24/7 από το router και τον εξωτερικό σκληρό, με το PC σβηστό)


δεν εχω ασχοληθει με τορεντς αλλα γινεται ... δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν το hard drive συνδεεται με ethernet (νομιζω με usb) αλλα σιγουρα κατεβαζεις με το pc κλειστο

Οπως σου ειπα δεν εχω ασχοληθει με τορεντς οποτε να εισαι 100% σιγουρος κανε την ερωτηση στα φορουμ τους, αν ξερεις αγγλικα και μπορεις να διαβασεις εκει και αλλα ενδιαφεροντα και πιστευω θα σου πουν πως γινεται η συνδεση

http://vip.asus.com/forum/topic.aspx...-N66U+(VER.B1)

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Σε ευχαριστώ για το link. Θα το δω και εκεί πέρα. Πολύ φοβαμαι ότι υποστηρίζει downloads μόνο σε συσκευες συνδεδεμενες με USB  :Sad: , οπότε πάνε στράφι τα σχέδια... 

Αν στο μεταξύ ξερει κανας άλλος την απάντησει,ας ποστάρει σχετικά.

Btw αν δεις την "Περιοχή" μου,θα καταλα βεις ότι δε γινεται παρά να μιλάω εξαιρετικά Αγγλικά  :Razz: . Και να'θελα κάτι διαφορετικό,δε θα μπορούσα  :Razz: .

Ευχαριστω :Smile:  .

----------


## babis3g

> δεν εχω ασχοληθει με τορεντς αλλα γινεται ... δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν το hard drive συνδεεται με ethernet (νομιζω με usb) αλλα σιγουρα κατεβαζεις με το pc κλειστο
> 
> Οπως σου ειπα δεν εχω ασχοληθει με τορεντς οποτε να εισαι 100% σιγουρος κανε την ερωτηση στα φορουμ τους, αν ξερεις αγγλικα και μπορεις να διαβασεις εκει και αλλα ενδιαφεροντα και πιστευω θα σου πουν πως γινεται η συνδεση
> 
> http://vip.asus.com/forum/topic.aspx...-N66U+(VER.B1)





> Σε ευχαριστώ για το link. Θα το δω και εκεί πέρα. Πολύ φοβαμαι ότι υποστηρίζει downloads μόνο σε συσκευες συνδεδεμενες με USB , οπότε πάνε στράφι τα σχέδια... 
> 
> Αν στο μεταξύ ξερει κανας άλλος την απάντησει,ας ποστάρει σχετικά.
> 
> Btw αν δεις την "Περιοχή" μου,θα καταλα βεις ότι δε γινεται παρά να μιλάω εξαιρετικά Αγγλικά . Και να'θελα κάτι διαφορετικό,δε θα μπορούσα .
> 
> Ευχαριστω .


Το συγκεκριμενο το εχω αλλα παρολα που ας πουμε ξερω αρκετα απο πλευρας συνδεσεων απο τα media servers & hard drive ποτε δεν τα δουλεψα 
θα κανω εγω ενα ερωτημα μιας και ηδη ειμαι μελος και αν απαντησουν θα στειλω το λινκ να το δεις

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Είσαι φοβερός. Ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Smile: .

----------


## babis3g

> Το συγκεκριμενο το εχω αλλα παρολα που ας πουμε ξερω αρκετα απο πλευρας συνδεσεων απο τα media servers & hard drive ποτε δεν τα δουλεψα 
> θα κανω εγω ενα ερωτημα μιας και ηδη ειμαι μελος και αν απαντησουν θα στειλω το λινκ να το δεις





> Είσαι φοβερός. Ευχαριστώ πολύ .


εχω κανει εδω πριν 3 μερες ερωτημα αλλα δεν εχω παρει απαντηση ...  σεν φαινεται να ενδιαφερονατι εστω οι διαχειριστες παντως απο οτι ξερω που το εχω στο manual λεει μονο για usb οποτε μαλλον δεν θα σου κανει ... δεν νομιζω να γινεται πατεντα με ethernet γιατι ισως να τιθεται θεμα & ταχυτητας που μπορει να δωσει (το usb port απο τον κατασκευαστη) στο ethernet

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Ωραίος. Σε ευχαριστω :Smile: . Αφού εδωσες και το λινκ του topic,θα το παρακολουθω. Βλέπω εχεις 450+ posts εκεί  :Razz: , σχεδόν όσα και εδώ  :Razz: .

Η πλάκα είναι πως το router το έχω και το χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και 14 μήνες (άψογο btw), αλλά δε μπορώ να το δοκιμάσω αυτό που ρωτάω γιατί:

α)δεν έχω εξωτερικό σκληρο (ούτε με ethernet, αλλά ουτε και γενικά :Razz: ) εδώ στο Αϊντχοφεν
β)του έχω περασμένο custom firmware (Tomato, δε θυμαμαι ποια έκδοση) , γιατί η μαμίσια δεν υποστήριζει bridge mode από wi-fi σε wi-fi . Παίρνει από το wi-fi του κτιριου (δεν έχει πριζάκια ethernet το σπίτι  :Sad:  ) και δίνει ενσύρματα στο ΑΤΑ μου και στο δικτυακό μου εκτυπωτή και ασύρματα σε laptop, netbook & Note II . Ακόμη και με custom firmware, παίζει απροβλημάτιστα και δίχως το παραμικρό πρόβλημα 24/7 εδώ και 14 μήνες.

----------


## gravis

Γνωρίζει κανεις αν τα asus τα πάνε καλα με τις γραμμές τις HOL?

----------


## Mythos

Καλημερα,
Επειδη με ενδιαφερει το ASUS DSL-N55U, το οποιο ειναι διαθεσιμο στα €105 αυτη την εβδομαδα, υπαρχουν συγκεκριμενα προβληματα τα οποια θα αντιμετωπισω με το συγκεκριμενο ??
Βλεπω οτι καποιοι το δουλευετε ηδη και θα εχετε φανταζομαι αντιμετωπισει καποια προβληματα. Επισης στο φορουμ της ASUS διαβαζω για αρκετα προβληματα π.χ. με USB δισκους. Ισχυουν?
Εχω σκοπο να το δουλεψω μονο του (οχι με αλλο modem) οπως και να συνδεσω εξωτερικο δισκο (WD Passport 2TB USB3.0) επανω για streaming μεσω WiFi στην TV.

----------


## babis3g

> Καλημερα,
> Επειδη με ενδιαφερει το ASUS DSL-N55U, το οποιο ειναι διαθεσιμο στα €105 αυτη την εβδομαδα, υπαρχουν συγκεκριμενα προβληματα τα οποια θα αντιμετωπισω με το συγκεκριμενο ??
> Βλεπω οτι καποιοι το δουλευετε ηδη και θα εχετε φανταζομαι αντιμετωπισει καποια προβληματα. Επισης στο φορουμ της ASUS διαβαζω για αρκετα προβληματα π.χ. με USB δισκους. Ισχυουν?
> Εχω σκοπο να το δουλεψω μονο του (οχι με αλλο modem) οπως και να συνδεσω εξωτερικο δισκο (WD Passport 2TB USB3.0) επανω για streaming μεσω WiFi στην TV.


Προσωπικα το εχω ... απο μερια μοντεμ ειναι οκ παιρνει και σεταρισμα ... αλλα οπως ειπες απο USB κανει μερικα τσαλιμια σε μερικους ... επειδη δεν εχω ασχολειθει με USB αν εισαι member κανε την ερωτηση & εκει γιατι γιατι δεν πιστευω να παιρνει USB 3.0 απο οτι ξερω ... αλλα μπορει να ειμαι λαθος

----------


## Mythos

> Προσωπικα το εχω ... απο μερια μοντεμ ειναι οκ παιρνει και σεταρισμα ... αλλα οπως ειπες απο USB κανει μερικα τσαλιμια σε μερικους ... επειδη δεν εχω ασχολειθει με USB αν εισαι member κανε την ερωτηση & εκει γιατι γιατι δεν πιστευω να παιρνει USB 3.0 απο οτι ξερω ... αλλα μπορει να ειμαι λαθος


Το ξερω οτι εχει μονο USB 2.0, το θεμα ειναι να παιζει καλα το streaming γιατι πολλα διαβαζω στο ASUS forum!!
Αλλωστε νομιζω οτι η ταχυτητα του USB 2.0 ειναι αρκετη...
Τουλαχιστον να μην εχει αλλου ειδους θεματα, ειδικα αλυτα!

----------


## babis3g

> Το ξερω οτι εχει μονο USB 2.0, το θεμα ειναι να παιζει καλα το streaming γιατι πολλα διαβαζω στο ASUS forum!!
> Αλλωστε νομιζω οτι η ταχυτητα του USB 2.0 ειναι αρκετη...
> Τουλαχιστον να μην εχει αλλου ειδους θεματα, ειδικα αλυτα!


κοιτα εδω

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...e=en-us&page=4
ποστ 36 (ειναι απο 2012 και του δουλευε πριν οποτε πρεπει να ειναι οκ τωρα)

εδω ειναι απο αλλο μοντελο οχι το n55u αλλα επειδη εχουν το ιδιο wrt λογισμικο πρεπει να ειναι οκ
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us

https://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...Language=en-us

κανε ενα search WD Passport 2TB sto forum τους η ανοιξε ενα θεμα να εισαι σιγουρος να μην σε παρω στο λαιμο μου

----------


## Mythos

> κοιτα εδω
> 
> http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...e=en-us&page=4
> ποστ 36 (ειναι απο 2012 και του δουλευε πριν οποτε πρεπει να ειναι οκ τωρα)
> 
> εδω ειναι απο αλλο μοντελο οχι το n55u αλλα επειδη εχουν το ιδιο wrt λογισμικο πρεπει να ειναι οκ
> http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us
> 
> https://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...Language=en-us
> ...


Ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες, θα τα κοιταξω ολα εκει...
Παντως τα περισσοτερα προβληματα με τους δισκους τα εχουν με το DM, που δε νομιζω να μου χρειαστει.

----------


## babis3g

Νεο Λογισμικο 3.0.0.4.374_4422 (Annex A)

http://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN5...pport_Download




> ASUS DSL-N55U Firmware version 3.0.0.4.374_4422 (Annex A)
> Notice: After upgrading to 3.0.0.4.374_4422 please press the hardware reset button of DSL-N55U over 8 seconds to reset the modem router.
> 
> Please confirm the label at the bottom of DSL-N55U shows H/W Ver.: A1 to download firmware version—3.0.0.4.374_4422 (Annex A).
> If the label on the box of DSL-N55U shows 90-IG2500"2E00-APA0-" near H/W Ver.: A1 or H/W Ver.: B1, please download firmware version—3.0.0.4.374_4422 (Annex A).
> 
> Security related issues:
> 1. Fixed lighthttpd vulnerability.
> 2. Fixed cross-site scripting vulnerability (CWE-79).
> ...

----------


## andresalonika

Ωραια, θα το περασω κάποια στιγμή αλλα δεν νομιζω να δω διαφορά στη σταθερότητα της γραμμής μου.

----------


## babis3g

> Ωραια, θα το περασω κάποια στιγμή αλλα δεν νομιζω να δω διαφορά στη σταθερότητα της γραμμής μου.


μαλλον δεν θα δεις διαφορα γιατι δεβ εχει καποιο fix σε dsl ... παντως βλεπω οτι μερικοι παραπονιουνται με το adsl driver και επλιζω στο επομενο να γινει κατι

- - - Updated - - -




> Ωραια, θα το περασω κάποια στιγμή αλλα δεν νομιζω να δω διαφορά στη σταθερότητα της γραμμής μου.


ξανα εγω ... για κανε ενα ευκολο πειραματακι ... (προφανως να εχεις το stability adjustment στο disable) αστο δηλαδη οπως ειναι απο το εργοστασιο η ρυθμιση

πηγαινε στο wan >> internet connection >> PVC Summary & κανε Edit την συνδεση ... μολις σε βαλει στην επομενη σελιδα & πηγαινε στο Basic config & κλεισε το UPnP (Enable UPnP: No) ... πατα κατω ΟΚ

μετα πηγαινε στο Wan >> WAN - NAT Passthrough & disable ... PPTP Passthrough & L2TP Passthrough ... πατα apply

Tελος οταν φορτωσει κανε χειροκινητα επανακινηση (ας μην χρειαζεται) απο το κουμπακι πισω του μοντεμ (reboot) ... και πες μου αν φυγουν οι αποσυνδεσεις

----------


## andresalonika

Ok ευχαριστώ πολύ Μπάμπη!

----------


## andresalonika

> μαλλον δεν θα δεις διαφορα γιατι δεβ εχει καποιο fix σε dsl ... παντως βλεπω οτι μερικοι παραπονιουνται με το adsl driver και επλιζω στο επομενο να γινει κατι
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ξανα εγω ... για κανε ενα ευκολο πειραματακι ... (προφανως να εχεις το stability adjustment στο disable) αστο δηλαδη οπως ειναι απο το εργοστασιο η ρυθμιση
> 
> ...


Μπα δυστυχως μπαμπη μετα απο μιαμιση μερα εφαγα disconnect. Το εβγαλα εβαλα το tp link 8980 αλλα κι αυτο με κανει κατι κουφα τελευταια (αργει να κλειδώσει και οταν κλειδωσει πιανει πολυ λιγοτερη ταχυτητα απ οτι πριν. Στο τέλος ξαναπηγα στου ΟΤΕ και μπαμ 9.5 mbit down με τη πρωτη. Για να δουμε..Κριμα πάντως για το Asus και to 8980...

----------


## babis3g

> Μπα δυστυχως μπαμπη μετα απο μιαμιση μερα εφαγα disconnect. Το εβγαλα εβαλα το tp link 8980 αλλα κι αυτο με κανει κατι κουφα τελευταια (αργει να κλειδώσει και οταν κλειδωσει πιανει πολυ λιγοτερη ταχυτητα απ οτι πριν. Στο τέλος ξαναπηγα στου ΟΤΕ και μπαμ 9.5 mbit down με τη πρωτη. Για να δουμε..Κριμα πάντως για το Asus και to 8980...


στο τελευταιο λογισμικο 4422 απο οτι ειδα που το περασα και εγω πειραξει το stability adjustment & το εχουν βαλει μεχρι το -10 ... Τωρα στο disable ειναι σαν το +2 ... εγω το εχω βαλει στο -2 & τωρα κελδωνει κανονικα οπως πριν ... αν το αφηνα στο disable κλειδωνε ψηλοτερα μετα το πειραγμα που κανανε και μου εκανε διακοπες ... -2 ΟΚ για εμενα

... οπως σου ειπα σεταρεις το ασους πισω απο το μοντεμακι του οτε, ετσι εχεις κατι πιο σταθερο απο θεμα γραμμης και καλο wifi ... αυτο γινεται και με το τπ-λινκ

----------


## andresalonika

> στο τελευταιο λογισμικο 4422 απο οτι ειδα που το περασα και εγω πειραξει το stability adjustment & το εχουν βαλει μεχρι το -10 ... Τωρα στο disable ειναι σαν το +2 ... εγω το εχω βαλει στο -2 & τωρα κελδωνει κανονικα οπως πριν ... αν το αφηνα στο disable κλειδωνε ψηλοτερα μετα το πειραγμα που κανανε και μου εκανε διακοπες ... -2 ΟΚ για εμενα
> 
> ... οπως σου ειπα σεταρεις το ασους πισω απο το μοντεμακι του οτε, ετσι εχεις κατι πιο σταθερο απο θεμα γραμμης και καλο wifi ... αυτο γινεται και με το τπ-λινκ


Μάλιστα..θα το δω κάποια άλλη φορά γιατί τώρα έχω το zte επάνω.

Τι γνωμη έχεις για το Asus DSL-N66U ?

----------


## babis3g

> Μάλιστα..θα το δω κάποια άλλη φορά γιατί τώρα έχω το zte επάνω.
> 
> Τι γνωμη έχεις για το Asus DSL-N66U ?


δεν λεω οχι ... αλλα δεν το βλεπω με καλο ματι γιατι ειναι καινουριο ακομα και εχει κατι bugs που ειναι φυσικο βεβαια αλλα για τα χρηματα του δεν εχει wifi ac (την πατησα & με ενα ντρειτεκ 2760) & απο θεμα γραμμης με οτε δεν νομιζω να τα δινει ολα
Παντος αν βγει σε προσφορα στο μελλον θα δουμε εφοσον εχει γινει μεχρι τοτε καποια επιπλεον δουλεια επανω του

----------


## andresalonika

> δεν λεω οχι ... αλλα δεν το βλεπω με καλο ματι γιατι ειναι καινουριο ακομα και εχει κατι bugs που ειναι φυσικο βεβαια αλλα για τα χρηματα του δεν εχει wifi ac (την πατησα & με ενα ντρειτεκ 2760) & απο θεμα γραμμης με οτε δεν νομιζω να τα δινει ολα
> Παντος αν βγει σε προσφορα στο μελλον θα δουμε εφοσον εχει γινει μεχρι τοτε καποια επιπλεον δουλεια επανω του


Ναι όντως το διαπίστωσα κι εγώ αυτές τις 2-3 μέρες που το παρακολουθώ έχει θεματάκια με το firmware.

Ποιο modem πιστεύεις οτι τα δίνει όλα σε γραμμή ΟΤΕ εκτός απο το zte που δίνουν?

----------


## babis3g

> Ναι όντως το διαπίστωσα κι εγώ αυτές τις 2-3 μέρες που το παρακολουθώ έχει θεματάκια με το firmware.
> 
> Ποιο modem πιστεύεις οτι τα δίνει όλα σε γραμμή ΟΤΕ εκτός απο το zte που δίνουν?


to netgear 2200 που εχεις επρεπε να δουλευει πολυ καλα και το ντρειτεκ δεν νομιζω να κανουν αλλα κατι καλυτερο, αλλα υπαρχουν μερικα billion,d link,zyxel κλπ
αν δεις κατι συγκεκριμενο ρωτα οπως εκανες με το n66u αλλα δεν νομιζω να σε βοηθησει απο θεμα γραμμης καποιο αλλο αν το νετγκιαρ δεν κανει

ποτε δεν τα πηγαινα (νετγκιαρ) και ειπα να παρω ενα 2200 για δοκιμη και βγηκε το πιο καλυτερο και απο τα ακριβα (απο θεμα γραμμης εννοω & οχι απο wifi/ρυθμισεις)

----------


## andresalonika

> to netgear 2200 που εχεις επρεπε να δουλευει πολυ καλα και το ντρειτεκ δεν νομιζω να κανουν αλλα κατι καλυτερο, αλλα υπαρχουν μερικα billion,d link,zyxel κλπ
> αν δεις κατι συγκεκριμενο ρωτα οπως εκανες με το n66u αλλα δεν νομιζω να σε βοηθησει απο θεμα γραμμης καποιο αλλο αν το νετγκιαρ δεν κανει
> 
> ποτε δεν τα πηγαινα (νετγκιαρ) και ειπα να παρω ενα 2200 για δοκιμη και βγηκε το πιο καλυτερο και απο τα ακριβα (απο θεμα γραμμης εννοω & οχι απο wifi/ρυθμισεις)


Δυστυχώς το 2200 το πούλησα διότι ήταν το χειροτερο για τη γραμμή μου. Κλείδωνε πιο χαμηλα απ ολα και με custom firm ανεβαζα λιγο snr και ειχα disconnects και μπουκωνε. Με τα tp link (με το 8980 ημουν 2 μηνες up αλλα μετα αρχισε να κανει κατι κουλα) κλειδωνω ελαχιστα παραπανω απο 8mbit οπως και με το draytek αλλα καθολου stable.

Σε ειχα ξαναρωτησει για το Netgear AC1650 D6300, έχεις μαθει τιποτα νεότερο για το συγκεκριμενο μοντελο? 

Στη σελιδα broadbandbuyer co uk βλέπω πολυ καλά feedbacks για τα billion αλλα εδω που θα τα βρεις? EDIT: Παίζουν κατι μοντελα στο skroutz κατοπιν παραγγελιας. Μπορείς να τσιμάρεις και snr κατευθείαν σ αυτα ε?

----------


## babis3g

> Δυστυχώς το 2200 το πούλησα διότι ήταν το χειροτερο για τη γραμμή μου. Κλείδωνε πιο χαμηλα απ ολα και με custom firm ανεβαζα λιγο snr και ειχα disconnects και μπουκωνε. Με τα tp link (με το 8980 ημουν 2 μηνες up αλλα μετα αρχισε να κανει κατι κουλα) κλειδωνω ελαχιστα παραπανω απο 8mbit οπως και με το draytek αλλα καθολου stable.
> 
> Σε ειχα ξαναρωτησει για το Netgear AC1650 D6300, έχεις μαθει τιποτα νεότερο για το συγκεκριμενο μοντελο? 
> 
> Στη σελιδα broadbandbuyer co uk βλέπω πολυ καλά feedbacks για τα billion αλλα εδω που θα τα βρεις? EDIT: Παίζουν κατι μοντελα στο skroutz κατοπιν παραγγελιας. Μπορείς να τσιμάρεις και snr κατευθείαν σ αυτα ε?


μπορεις να δεις σε τι τσιπακι dslam eisai?μου το ειχες ξαναπει νομιζω αλλα δεν θυμαμαι, το δραυτεκ το λεει αλλα με τελνετ (show adsl) αλλα πρεπει να ειναι συνδεμενο στην γραμμη, μου φαινεται περιεργο που το ζτε παει πιο καλα
το ζτε 300 ειναι?

για το ac1650 δεν το ξερω αλλα υποθετω οτι απο θεμα γραμμης πρεπει να τρεχει το ιδιο τσιπακι με το 2200, για το ac wifi καλο ειναι να υπαρχει αλλα πρεπει να εχεις και ac μηχανηματα, τωρα κατα ποσο το χρειαζεσε εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα

Βillion εχω 2 λιγο πιο παλια μοντελα γιατι τα εχω καιρο απο αγγλια που ειναι broadcom που συμβαδιζουν με το τοπικο τσιπακι του οτε ... billion 7700 & 7800 αλλα υπαρχουν και αλλα πιο εξελιγμενα
στο skroutz πρεπει να μου δωσεις λινκ να τα δω αν σεταρετε το σνρ, αλλα να σου οω την γνωμη μου αφου στο ασους & netgear που σεταρετε δεν σε βοηθησε τοτε δεν νομιζω αν παρεις καποιο αλλο που να σεταρετε να βοηθησει ουτε αυτο αλλα δωσε λινκ να δω

Παντος αν μπορεις πρεπει να δεις το τσιπακι στο τοπικο σου dslam απο θεμα γραμμης για σταθεροτητα, αν μου το θυμησεις ισως βοηθησει

----------


## andresalonika

Απο το 2200 αν θυμαμαι καλα ειχα δει το dslam και ειμαι σιγουρος πως ειναι broadcom. BDCM εγραφε νομιζω.

Είδα αυτό http://www.topsystems.gr/products/BI...b%2FFibre.html  Τούμπανο φαίνεται!! Και 3g/4g  :Smile:  Δεν βλεπω τπτ για υποστηριξη αννεξ Α ομως. A ok πρεπει να ειναι το 7800DXLΑ μοντελο.

----------


## babis3g

> Απο το 2200 αν θυμαμαι καλα ειχα δει το dslam και ειμαι σιγουρος πως ειναι broadcom. BDCM εγραφε νομιζω.
> 
> Είδα αυτό http://www.topsystems.gr/products/BI...b%2FFibre.html  Τούμπανο φαίνεται!! Και 3g/4g  Δεν βλεπω τπτ για υποστηριξη αννεξ Α ομως. A ok πρεπει να ειναι το 7800DXLΑ μοντελο.


to 7800DXL εχει αναβαθμισμενο broadcom τσιπακι και ειναι το πιο τελευταιο σε τεχνολογια που υπαρχει απο την broadcom ... λενε παρα πολυ καλα λογια/κριτικες ... εχει δυνατοτητα να πειραξεις το σνρ αλλα θα ημουν λιγο επιφυλακτικος στην περιπτωση αν εκανες αλλαγη to snr με τα αλλα και δεν επιανε να βοηθησει στην γραμμη (οχι μονο σε αυτο το μοντελο αλλα γενικα σε ολα που εχουν την δυνατοτητα αλλαγης σνρ)
Eπισης για αυτα τα χρηματα δεν εχει vdsl ενσωματωμενο ουτε wifi AC

Τωρα αν το παρεις ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι αννεξ Α αλλα ρωτα το μαγαζι να σιγουρευτεις 100%

----------


## andresalonika

> to 7800DXL εχει αναβαθμισμενο broadcom τσιπακι και ειναι το πιο τελευταιο σε τεχνολογια που υπαρχει απο την broadcom ... λενε παρα πολυ καλα λογια/κριτικες ... εχει δυνατοτητα να πειραξεις το σνρ αλλα θα ημουν λιγο επιφυλακτικος στην περιπτωση αν εκανες αλλαγη to snr με τα αλλα και δεν επιανε να βοηθησει στην γραμμη (οχι μονο σε αυτο το μοντελο αλλα γενικα σε ολα που εχουν την δυνατοτητα αλλαγης σνρ)
> Eπισης για αυτα τα χρηματα δεν εχει vdsl ενσωματωμενο ουτε wifi AC
> 
> Τωρα αν το παρεις ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι αννεξ Α αλλα ρωτα το μαγαζι να σιγουρευτεις 100%


Το παρήγγειλα τελικά δεν κρατήθηκα! Την άλλη εβδομάδα θα είναι εδώ. Την πληρωσε το ασους, εφυγε για πουλημα! Για να δουμε..

----------


## babis3g

> Το παρήγγειλα τελικά δεν κρατήθηκα! Την άλλη εβδομάδα θα είναι εδώ. Την πληρωσε το ασους, εφυγε για πουλημα! Για να δουμε..


καλοριζικο  :One thumb up: 
Αν υπαρχει προβλημα ανοιξε ενα καινουριο thread και επισης πες πως παει ετσι και για την δικη μου ενημερωση  :Smile:  επειδη με τα μοντεμ τα ψαχνω γενικα

----------


## andresalonika

> καλοριζικο 
> Αν υπαρχει προβλημα ανοιξε ενα καινουριο thread και επισης πες πως παει ετσι και για την δικη μου ενημερωση  επειδη με τα μοντεμ τα ψαχνω γενικα


Να σαι καλα μπαμπη ευχαριστω! Ναι εννοειται θ ανοιξω νεο thread για το billion  :Smile:

----------


## babis3g

> Να σαι καλα μπαμπη ευχαριστω! Ναι εννοειται θ ανοιξω νεο thread για το billion


δωσεεεεεεεεε!!!! θα σου πω απο που σεταρετε .... ασχετο απο σεταρισμα με οτε πρεπει να ειναι απεχτο εχωντας το τελειοτερο/τελευταιο broadcom τσιπακι

----------


## andresalonika

> δωσεεεεεεεεε!!!! θα σου πω απο που σεταρετε .... ασχετο απο σεταρισμα με οτε πρεπει να ειναι απεχτο εχωντας το τελειοτερο/τελευταιο broadcom τσιπακι


Εκει πονταρω μιας και το dslam που συνδέομαι ειναι broadcom. Δεν ξερω αλλα εχω ενα καλο προαισθημα γι αυτο το μοντεμ οτι θα κάτσει καλα. Κι ας μη κλειδωσει σε max ταχυτητα (χωρις πειραγμα snr), αρκει να ειναι rock stable  :Smile:

----------


## babis3g

> Εκει πονταρω μιας και το dslam που συνδέομαι ειναι broadcom. Δεν ξερω αλλα εχω ενα καλο προαισθημα γι αυτο το μοντεμ οτι θα κάτσει καλα. Κι ας μη κλειδωσει σε max ταχυτητα (χωρις πειραγμα snr), αρκει να ειναι rock stable


& το 2200 ειναι απο τα καλυτερα σε θεμα γραμμης αλλα σου βγηκε το χειροτερο (εκτος αν ειχες το ν1) ... να μην το ματιασω, δεν υπαρχει καλυτερο broadcom αναμενω νεα

----------


## andresalonika

@babis3g http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...illion-7800DXL

----------

